# Muskie Mission



## WeirPhishin

I’m on a mission to catch a Muskie casting this year. First trip is tomorrow to West Branch. I m fairly familiar with WB although have never had a to of success. Got new 9’ xxh rod and tranx 400hg with 85lb braid setup. Been collecting a plethora of Muskie baits this past winter but read that spring is time to down size. Also to target shallow bays as they will tend to be slightly warmer and attract the bait fish.

Planning on starting with a smallish Muskie spinner bait (1 oz) , 4” glide bait, and 4’ shad cranks. I also have spring dawgs and all size rubber baits. Would you recommend using rubber baits in spring?

Would love any tips or Info to help with this mission. I’ll report back and update thread as mission progresses.

got my boat all prepped and primed for the season. I’ve got everything I need including a huge net, jaw spreaders, leaders. Really hoping to hook into one.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Look forward to hearing of you adventures.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Hit that dam area hard! 😉


----------



## MuskyFan

Make sure you have long needle nose pliers and hook cutters. If the fish is wrapped or deeply hooked, cut the hooks vs trying to dig/pull them out. Hooks are cheap. A pair of gloves will be handy so you don't get gill rake rash. 

A first-rate first aid kit is a must as those teeth can and will tear up fingers. Two types on musky fishermen...those that have been bitten and those that will be bitten. It ain't pretty when it happens, especially if you're fishing alone.

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## Kevin05

We have been having good luck with jerk baits early in the season don’t give up on the dam area they stack up there unless there’s no clouds. It seem they wouldn’t hit when it was full sun the water should be dirty after that rain


----------



## Bassbme

If your mission is just to catch a muskie, and not to catch a real giant, then you don't need muskie sized baits. And even if you are after a giant, you still don't need muskie sized baits. Standard size baits that you would use for bass will more than do the job. While many people target the dam, I personally would just go out and fish as if you were after bass. Spinnerbaits and squarebill crankbaits around wood. I'd also be fishing 6' of water or less. Especially after the sun has been up and warmed up some of the shallower areas.

I say all of the above being a person that does not target muskies. I've caught more than enough of them to satisfy my need to catch one, and I actually don't target wood this time of year anymore when going after bass, because it seems you have a better chance of catching muskie off wood, than bass. And you can catch some big ones on bass gear. I hooked one last year that was probably close to 40 lbs on a 3 1/2" Texas rigged tube bait that I pitched to a tree. As I said I normally don't fish wood this time of year out there, but this tree was in such shallow water that I figured it was too shallow to have a muskie in it. Boy was I wrong. lol Thankfully that fish got off, because I really didn't feel like messing with it.


----------



## SteveG

Kevin05 said:


> We have been having good luck with jerk baits early in the season don’t give up on the dam area they stack up there unless there’s no clouds. It seem they wouldn’t hit when it was full sun the water should be dirty after that rain


Too muddy to fish today you think?


----------



## viking

Never to muddy to fish unless you’re lure lays on top of the water some of my biggest fish have come from dirty water just have to use a lure that makes a little more noise.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

lotta bass guys catch em in the spring on spinner baits. my buddy is hardcore pike guy and swears by chatter baits.


----------



## WeirPhishin

First trip out was unsuccessful. Really no signs of fish at all, no follows or bites. Seen lots of other musky fishermen out and did not see anyone else catch any fish. Fish from 8 AM until 12 PM, casting basically entire time. This was all the time I had to fish. Worked mostly the damn area where water was 42° and very clear. Pictures are the baits that I casted, the majority of the day I used the black and orange glide bait. It looked really good in the water I thought and like that stagger action.

we took a quick ride up to the West side of lake but water was very dirty there comparatively. So we quickly went back down to the east side.

Really was a beautiful day out there this morning and if I could have chose went to fish I would not have gotten there to start at 8 AM with the warming temperature is coming later in the day. It was clear and sunny also. Unfortunately this is the timeframe I was allowed to fish give them my home commitments.

I appreciate all the tips and information from everyone in the mission will continue as soon as I can get some more free time!


----------



## Outasync

Those phantoms can be deadly. Just have to fish them slow. Watch some youtube videos of them. Search phantom soft tail early season and theres a really good video to watch. Been a fav of mine for years in Pennsylvania


----------



## WeirPhishin

Outasync said:


> Those phantoms can be deadly. Just have to fish them slow. Watch some youtube videos of them. Search phantom soft tail early season and theres a really good video to watch. Been a fav of mine for years in Pennsylvania


I’ll watch the videos for sure.
It seemed my bait was working in the 2’-8’ water column, is there where I want it? Even in 20’ or 30’ FOW? They are predators so I assume they look up to feed.


----------



## Outasync

Just have to trust your electronics. I mostly fish under 20 fow. Weeds, wood, any kind of cover i can find.


----------



## WeirPhishin

One other question or thought.

we seen very little on the fish finder. Two separate big marks on bottom That could of been Muskie. It virtually no other fish or bait fish. I’ve trolled thatarea quiet a bit and this is pretty much the norm, like there is nothing down there.


----------



## Outasync

Remember your only looking under your boat. Use navionics and look for points, humps, flats ect and make a path from that you plan on trolling. At pymatuning i have a path planned that takes 2.5 hours to cover at 3 mph that hits 9 different points, 6 humps and covers a big stretch of the channel going each direction. I tend to go one way then loop back and cover it all a 2nd time.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Outasync said:


> Remember your only looking under your boat. Use navionics and look for points, humps, flats ect and make a path from that you plan on trolling. At pymatuning i have a path planned that takes 2.5 hours to cover at 3 mph that hits 9 different points, 6 humps and covers a big stretch of the channel going each direction. I tend to go one way then loop back and cover it all a 2nd time.


yea I know there is fish down there but I have side imaging on my graph and looks 80’ on both direction and hardly seen any bait ,smaller fish or anything.

the west side of WB seems to have much more life on the graft. Just what I’m seeing, wondering if others are as well.


----------



## HappySnag

WeirPhishin said:


> yea I know there is fish down there but I have side imaging on my graph and looks 80’ on both direction and hardly seen any bait ,smaller fish or anything.
> 
> the west side of WB seems to have much more life on the graft. Just what I’m seeing, wondering if others are as well.


for casting and troling you do not need biger braid than 30#.
use 6'6" medium,medium lightest rod for best price ,spining rod, casting lures up to 1 1/2 oz,nice and easy work.
ty main line to swivel and use 50# mono leader from 24" to 36".
set the drag properly and the rod can handle 50# fish.


----------



## bdawg

I'm no expert muskie fisherman, but here's what I know. Right now, walleye are spawning on the rocky areas and the muskie will follow to eat the smaller ones while they are distracted. The shallow western end warms first and will attract the baitfish. One year, I was fishing the west end on a sunny march day and finally started catching some little crappie and white bass on minnows. Then, I had a muskie swipe at my rapala in the same area. It was shallow and a little muddy. Muskie will find your bait in muddy water. In another month, the crappie will start moving into the sticks to spawn in the bays. The muskie will follow and lurk on the edge. I caught a 39" muskie or a crappie minnow and 6lb test right next to the west boat ramp right off the end of a tree. Right now, you aren't seeing anything on the fish finder because they are all hugging the bottom. The cold weather the last few days drove all the fish back down. You will see many more fish in the summer when they are suspended at the thermocline.


----------



## landin hawgs

Bass knuckles said:


> Hit that dam area hard! 😉


Yeah, hit the dam, with 6 other boats, now wont be able to fish the damn dam at all, sunday boat every 50 yards!


----------



## WeirPhishin

landin hawgs said:


> Yeah, hit the dam, with 6 other boats, now wont be able to fish the damn dam at all, sunday boat every 50 yards!


same for past Saturday. Probly 8 boats in that Far East dam wall plus shore fishermen.


Next attempt in this mission will go down on Saturday. It is my birthday and I’ve told my wife I wanna spend some time trying. I will have longer to fish and will be heading back to West branch. Would be a really cool and memorable bday if I could land one.

After reading all the information and insight from everyone I Think maybe I need to downsize my bait. I have ordered some 4 inch phantom gliders and have some smaller baits already that I will be throwing.Im thinking about going to shallow west end.


my regular fishing buddy can’t go so I may have an open seat available for someone that would wanna team up Saturday for musky.


----------



## Outasync

My 3 favorite and most productive baits are 6 inch grandmas, suicks and double mepps musky killers in black with silver blade


----------



## johnboy111711

WeirPhishin said:


> yea I know there is fish down there but I have side imaging on my graph and looks 80’ on both direction and hardly seen any bait ,smaller fish or anything.
> 
> the west side of WB seems to have much more life on the graft. Just what I’m seeing, wondering if others are as well.


one of the things O noticed at WB, and I attribute it to the number of muskie, the non-muskie fish usually either hug the bottom, the shoreline are in deep cover. you won't mark many because if you get caught in no mans land, you get ate.


----------



## Bassthumb

From another 100% bass guy who catches them regularly..... mostly on spinnerbaits year round but this time of year I get them on vibration baits. That muddy water you are talking about..... you should be bombing a 3/4 oz Red Eye Shad on 50 lbs braid and burning it back. Even better if there is grass there, same as a chatterbait, the braid REALLY helps you pull through grass clean when you get hung in some, and thats when the bites come.


----------



## Bassthumb

My favorite bass lake I fish has a good muskie population. Almost all the bass are hiding in the deep slop or on some edge or cover.



johnboy111711 said:


> one of the things O noticed at WB, and I attribute it to the number of muskie, the non-muskie fish usually either hug the bottom, the shoreline are in deep cover. you won't mark many because if you get caught in no mans land, you get ate.


----------



## johnboy111711

Here is a pro tip. if you find a tree with crappie, run your boat into it and start casting spinnerbaits around it. When the crappie scatter, it triggers the muskie in the area. And if you find bluegill and crappie, i can guarantee muskie are close by.


----------



## Marshall

If it were me, i would fish that shallow muddy water and pound all the wood you see with bass sized spinnerbaits and chatterbaits. The shallow muddy water will be warmer and have baitfish and bass and musky. This may not land u a trophy but if u do it long enough you will get bit. Trust me. Us bass guys play with plenty of musky.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Marshall said:


> If it were me, i would fish that shallow muddy water and pound all the wood you see with bass sized spinnerbaits and chatterbaits. The shallow muddy water will be warmer and have baitfish and bass and musky. This may not land u a trophy but if u do it long enough you will get bit. Trust me. Us bass guys play with plenty of musky.


‘alright. I’m gonna try it. I have plenty of bass stuff. Will try the shallows as if I was chasing bass.
Maybe I’ll get a few bass too.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Should I still use a beefed up leader or just tie braid to bait?


----------



## Marshall

No leader needed. 15 to 20 lb line or braid. This bite will slow as water warms up so hit it hard from now till all of April. Cover lots of water and hit as much wood as possible. Breezy days will be better. Square bill cranks work too but not near as easy to get the hooks out. Fish shallow banks as apposed to deep ones. Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## crestliner TS

WeirPhishin said:


> Should I still use a beefed up leader or just tie braid to bait?


yes, unless you want bite offs. use 80 lb florocarbon leaders. Been fishing Musky for 30+ yrs., I know the ins and outs.


----------



## bdawg

One thing I noticed about West Branch crappie compared to other lakes I fish like Mogadore, Wingfoot, and Portage Lakes is that to catch a crappie at WB you have to fish in the trees. At the other lakes, you can cast to the end of the tree and catch plenty. WB crappie won't go far from cover. When they hit, they shoot out, grab the minnow, and dive back into the cover! They know them muskie are lurking on the edge! 

I used to pike fish a lot with 50lb spiderwire braid and no leader. It used to work well most of the time. A couple of times, I got bit off by a pike and these were only 5-10lb fish. Use a wire leader and you won't regret it when that 40lb muskie hits!


----------



## Bassbme

Marshall said:


> If it were me, i would fish that shallow muddy water and pound all the wood you see with bass sized spinnerbaits and chatterbaits. The shallow muddy water will be warmer and have baitfish and bass and musky. This may not land u a trophy but if u do it long enough you will get bit. Trust me. Us bass guys play with plenty of musky.


This is exactly right. As I said earlier, I don't target musky, but I have caught a have caught more than 20 of them over the years, and I'm just bass fishing. A few years back when my dad was still alive, he and I put 3 in the boat, lost 2 others, and had numerous follows all in one day. The smallest one we put in the boat was about 36". One of the follows came from a fish that I would guess was close to, if not over, 50" 

Below is a picture of dad with the biggest one we put in the boat that day. It came off that tree you can see in background.


----------



## johnboy111711

Leaders are good, but like was mentioned before, not always necessary. They make accurate casting a tad harder up close.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Really appreciate all the information and tips guys! It gives me more confidence when I get out there and fishing can be mental sometimes.

‘Saturday is the day.I shall report back.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Fished from 8a-2p casting the entire time unfortunately no bites or follows. Tried lots of Different stuff from small glides, jerkbaits, small rubber, spinner baits. Started in the west end in some coves hitting wood lay downs. Later moved down to dam area to try for bit. Went back to a cove to end but no luck. Me and fiend both fished hard the whole time. Crazy line of up of boats against the damn wall. Seen 2 bald eagles and a beaver. Really nice day just no fish

Guess just need more time of the water trying.


----------



## BaddFish

WeirPhishin said:


> Fished from 8a-2p casting the entire time unfortunately no bites or follows. Tried lots of Different stuff from small glides, jerkbaits, small rubber, spinner baits. Started in the west end in some coves hitting wood lay downs. Later moved down to dam area to try for bit. Went back to a cove to end but no luck. Me and fiend both fished hard the whole time. Crazy line of up of boats against the damn wall. Seen 2 bald eagles and a beaver. Really nice day just no fish
> 
> Guess just need more time of the water trying.
> 
> View attachment 467094
> 
> View attachment 467095


This is not the best time of the year to be chasing muskie, they turn on when water is above 65 or so, when they turn on there will be ALOT of follows that you'll see, but a ton more deeper that you WON'T see.
Right now, these fish are in or about to be in (fake) spawning mode and then Saturday was a bit of a cold front- which really makes things tough on top of the fake spawn thing.
If it makes you feel any better, I casted for 10hrs on Saturday and hooked a good one for 3 seconds, and she got off at the surface- only action all day.
You have to be a stubborn $&%#$ to fish for Muskie, you have to enjoy the CHASE.. and not the CATCH. Kinda like hunting for that 14 pter with a compound bow. 
Good luck


----------



## johnboy111711

I was able to walk up to the eagle out there. It was eating a carp and offered to share.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Fished WB from 1- 5pm today casting lipless crank, chatter bait and a square bill cranks at lay downs in bays. No action. Can’t even get bass to bite. Water cooled down to 48 and was clear most places.

Plenty of wind today. Made for frustrating trip. Gonna take more casts I guess.


----------



## Kenlow1

Keep at it-it will happen when you least expect it! Good luck.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Kenlow1 said:


> Keep at it-it will happen when you least expect it! Good luck.


Thank you. I will keep at it. I was frustrated yesterday mostly with the wind that is always following me. I could of fished the whole evening but I cut the trip short as I wasn’t having fun.

‘the water temp is still low and I’m betting that cold weather snap that happened mid week didn’t help these fish any.
I was really surprised at how there was only 1 boat in dam area. Well that was due t0 the wind being so bad and out of the west so it blows u right into the dam. The bay to the campground launch had about 12 boats in it casting and trolling. That’s a lot of fishing pressure. Perhaps i need to try a day during the week with less crowds .


----------



## Kenlow1

It was very windy yesterday, I cancelled my trip to fish the reefs on Lake Erie-too far of a drive to only catch a few fish. We just need the weather to get right!


----------



## tim sapara

WB is gonna have a ton of pressure, everyone
Is musky fishing. I spoke to a guy out at the dam last wkend. He was from New York. Stopped at WB to try the musky fishing on his way to Wisconsin. Alot of pressure. Learn all you can about musky fishing if that's your target and go as far away from all those crackheads on the lake and fish alone or your group. The musky are all over the lake. Everywhere coves bays etc. You'll have a way better chance hooking one if you stay away from all the boats flying up and down the lake . Stay away from the groups of boats. Watch who you get advice from. Alot of legends in their own minds!! Like I said WB is damn full of musky from shallow to deep Eastside to westside north and south end. Try as many spots as you can fish. You will land one!


----------



## c. j. stone

We used to fish WB a lot back in the 90’s, early 2000’s, never targeted musky but trolled a lot for stripers(True’s) and walleye. Got several musky on typical walleye lures(medium HotnTots were/still, true musky killers)!
The pic of the dam gate-house brought back some great mems! My 12 yr old, son and I were catching some stripers(7/1992) before daybreak abt where your boat was sitting(we caught eight, released all but the smallest(for the table), and the biggest(for the wall). It’s shown in my avatar pic(26.5#, 43”)! Son was casting a 5” bucktail jig I had made from a 1 oz. Erie Dearie lure for the head part. It hit near the west dam house wall, nearly “spooled“ his baitcaster, then took us(“towing” my 16R Seanymph south) along the dam face!! Best day of “Inland lake” fishing we ever had! Damn, I “Miss Those Fish”. Probably one of my top three for the table, maybe the strongest fighters!(and yes, by comparison, I’ve fought a 25# king salmon on med-heavy tackle in Rocky River back in the day!)
-Sorry-didn’t me to jack the musky thread!


----------



## Bulldawg

Tough bite now no matter what baits you are fishing with or where you are fishing . The fish starting their spawn last weekend and will continue this for close to the next month as water temps fluctuate back and forth . Post spawn during warm water temps is far better .


----------



## Raider16

I would recommend booking a guided trip with Aaron Pratt of Churning Waters guide service, nobody knows WB like Aaron, he will educate you and put you on fish. It will cut the learning curve in half for sure.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Talked with a buddy who landed a 40’’ last weekend and 3 Muskie on Easter Sunday casting for walleye near the dam.

‘seems some are chewing but not on larger Muskie style baits as everyone mentioned.
Will hopefully get out this weekend and try again.


----------



## flyasf

Raider16 said:


> I would recommend booking a guided trip with Aaron Pratt of Churning Waters guide service, nobody knows WB like Aaron, he will educate you and put you on fish. It will cut the learning curve in half for sure.


is he expensive?


----------



## Raider16

I think you can find his information on Facebook (I’m not personally on fb) but it’s definitely worth the investment IMO.


----------



## flyasf

Raider16 said:


> I think you can find his information on Facebook (I’m not personally on fb) but it’s definitely worth the investment IMO.


Ive heard of him before but im gonna look into it


----------



## Bulldawg

flyasf said:


> Ive heard of him before but im gonna look into it


Thats actually my guide service , if anyone wants any info . Please look me up on facebook or instagram and I can shoot ya over info .
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## WeirPhishin

Another trip out with little to report. Fished yesterday from 4p-8pm at WB. Water temp is 56 and was another nice windy day. The strong south/west winds made fishing near the dam less than enjoyable so we head for a protective cove. We fished the entire cove of Silver creek bay with no signs of fish. No follows or bites.

I was trying mostly square bill cranks and a chatter bait. Mixed in my glide bait even now and then but nothing. My friend threw a shallow diving bandit stick bait the whole day. He was lucky enough to snag a cool swim bait. So I guess we heading in the right direction.

WB is proving to be extremely difficult for me to catch fish in. I did reach out to Bulldawg and he’s seems very knowledgeable with solid pricing but I for now im trying to catch this fish on my own. It’s getting personal now and I rather hate being unsuccessful at goals I set.

More casting is needed I guess.

here is the swim bait, we were glad to get something. Tasted like a lego and was chewy as hell though.


----------



## [email protected]

I lost that lure two years ago.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirPhishin

Hit WB today by myself. I launched at the east ramp. Nice new docks are put in and ready to use.. Another day of strong west winds made the dam area hard to fish so I hit the coves. I casted from 11a-2p with no bites or seen followsWorked a south side cover on the east end and then shot back down to silver creek bay. Nothing 😐
Lots of different water clarities In the different areas. Lots of other Muskie fisherman I didn’t see do anything either.

Tossed my glide baits, small inline spinner and a 4”shad crank. I like fishing in 12 FOW of less as I feel that any Muskie in that water would see or feel my baits. Is this correct thinking? Versus fishing deeper water where they could be anywhere in the column.


----------



## BaddFish

WeirPhishin said:


> Hit WB today by myself. I launched at the east ramp. Nice new docks are put in and ready to use.. Another day of strong west winds made the dam area hard to fish so I hit the coves. I casted from 11a-2p with no bites or seen followsWorked a south side cover on the east end and then shot back down to silver creek bay. Nothing 😐
> Lots of different water clarities In the different areas. Lots of other Muskie fisherman I didn’t see do anything either.
> 
> Tossed my glide baits, small inline spinner and a 4”shad crank. I like fishing in 12 FOW of less as I feel that any Muskie in that water would see or feel my baits. Is this correct thinking? Versus fishing deeper water where they could be anywhere in the column.


Results from a muskie Tourney yesterday from guys that typically catch fish...was extremely bad- so don't feel bad! Luckily I didn't fish yesterday, 
Yes, stick to shallow water 10ft or less....ALL YEAR.  Unless you start trolling.

P.S. It has to get personal.... you truly have to embrace the chase, and hope to "learn" something new every time you go. Learn the lake really well, mark rock piles or humps, etc. for future
It took me 1-1/2 years to catch my first. I'll be excited to see your first one!

P.S.S. Don't be afraid to come in contact with the bottom, in fact sometimes its necessary to get them going...if you don't have a good lure retriever...get one.


----------



## fishless

BaddFish said:


> Results from a muskie Tourney yesterday from guys that typically catch fish...was extremely bad- so don't feel bad! Luckily I didn't fish yesterday,
> Yes, stick to shallow water 10ft or less....ALL YEAR.  Unless you start trolling.
> 
> P.S. It has to get personal.... you truly have to embrace the chase, and hope to "learn" something new every time you go. Learn the lake really well, mark rock piles or humps, etc. for future
> It took me 1-1/2 years to catch my first. I'll be excited to see your first one!
> 
> P.S.S. Don't be afraid to come in contact with the bottom, in fact sometimes its necessary to get them going...if you don't have a good lure retriever...get one.


Always had good luck at Leesvile casting the weeds and weed lines in the bays


----------



## Bass knuckles

BaddFish said:


> Results from a muskie Tourney yesterday from guys that typically catch fish...was extremely bad- so don't feel bad! Luckily I didn't fish yesterday,
> Yes, stick to shallow water 10ft or less....ALL YEAR.  Unless you start trolling.
> 
> P.S. It has to get personal.... you truly have to embrace the chase, and hope to "learn" something new every time you go. Learn the lake really well, mark rock piles or humps, etc. for future
> It took me 1-1/2 years to catch my first. I'll be excited to see your first one!
> 
> P.S.S. Don't be afraid to come in contact with the bottom, in fact sometimes its necessary to get them going...if you don't have a good lure retriever...get one.


Timmy Horton money pole is great lure retriever!


----------



## jessco

WeirPhishin said:


> Hit WB today by myself. I launched at the east ramp. Nice new docks are put in and ready to use.. Another day of strong west winds made the dam area hard to fish so I hit the coves. I casted from 11a-2p with no bites or seen followsWorked a south side cover on the east end and then shot back down to silver creek bay. Nothing 😐
> Lots of different water clarities In the different areas. Lots of other Muskie fisherman I didn’t see do anything either.
> 
> Tossed my glide baits, small inline spinner and a 4”shad crank. I like fishing in 12 FOW of less as I feel that any Muskie in that water would see or feel my baits. Is this correct thinking? Versus fishing deeper water where they could be anywhere in the column.


you might try #9 shad rap, multi fish bait, bass muskie walleye, just about anything will hit that.


----------



## crestliner TS

jessco said:


> you might try #9 shad rap, multi fish bait, bass muskie walleye, just about anything will hit that.


Fished out. China virus killed em all. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## luredaddy

I suggest that every Musky Fisher, experienced or not, should read TIME ON THE WATER, by Bill Gardner. You will not learn any major fishing secrets, but you will read Gardner's chronicle of attempting to catch his ultimate Musky. I think it is time for me to read it again. John


----------



## WeirPhishin

jessco said:


> you might try #9 shad rap, multi fish bait, bass muskie walleye, just about anything will hit that.


yea but I want to catch a Muskie. So wouldn’t it make sense to use a bait that is most likely to envoke a bite from a musky?



so I’m not sure I’ll be able to get out this weekend so I did what any rationale fisherman would do and bought some gear to ‘bridge the gap”. Gonna toss a new helix 7 on my bow and have some more phantom soft tail glides coming. The ones I have have been working so well I need more 🤣🤣🤣 I really love how they look in the water and I. Feel like that’s gonna be the ticket for more one day.


----------



## Uglystix

I read that Muskie spawn between 49 and 59 degrees. This might not be the best time to catch one. Should heat back up soon.


----------



## Lippinbigguns

Good luck. It is also my mission to catch a muskie this year.


----------



## Gotworms

I checkl this thread everyday or so. In hopes I will open it and see you holding a giant. It will happen keep fishing.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Gotworms said:


> I checkl this thread everyday or so. In hopes I will open it and see you holding a giant. It will happen keep fishing.


oh it’s gonna happen 😁 one of these trips. I’m just gonna keep casting till it does.

I really do appreciate all the words of encouragement and also the information everyone has shared it regards to this mission.

my wife is leaving for weekend and I’ll have my 3yr old so no serious fishing trips this weekend.Gonna try to sneak out for an evening trip during the week next week hopefully.


----------



## legendaryyaj

Just caught a 36" Ski at Milton crappie fishing.


----------



## The Shack

I’m on my third year of trying to catch a Musky. I read all I can. I have all the gear from release tools to tackle. I only go specifically for Musky about 5 times a year so far. Last year finally started to get follows at WB and Leesville. I do not have a boat, sometimes I’m on shore, sometimes in a yak. Hard to throw all day sitting down. Can’t wait to finally hook one.


----------



## fishless

The Shack said:


> I’m on my third year of trying to catch a Musky. I read all I can. I have all the gear from release tools to tackle. I only go specifically for Musky about 5 times a year so far. Last year finally started to get follows at WB and Leesville. I do not have a boat, sometimes I’m on shore, sometimes in a yak. Hard to throw all day sitting down. Can’t wait to finally hook one.


If you get a follow do you do a figure eight ? Used to even stick rod straight down beside the boat deep and figure 8 .Sometimes there still there just deep enough you can'tsee the


----------



## Bulldawg

The musky are spawning right now , I wont start fishing for them again until the first week in May . Not saying you cant catch one , but the amount of man hours required to stumble across one willing to eat is not worth it . Then again even if you do catch one , the random transitioning these fish do during the spawn will definitely not help you establish a pattern to help you catch more . 
But if I was going to go out right now I would use #9 shad raps , #14 husky jerks , and some random smaller bass baits . I actually hooked one on a 1/32 oz crappie jig in a tree sunday . Best bet is to drive around close to the shoreline with good side imaging and locate these fish up on the banks and then go back to those locations and throw small baits on them . They most likely wont eat a bait out of hunger but more to remove it from their spawning areas . Most of the fish that will be shallow are going to be smaller males , the females transition from the deeper water adjacent to the shallow water when they want to feed . The females can be shallow but most of the time they are out deeper . Attempting to catch a musky is not about going out chucking a big bait around and catching a big fish , understanding the behaviors of these fish and their seasonal migrations across the lake are far more important . You need to learn more about water temps in relation to what kind of bait to throw based on that , and also where are those fish going to be based on water temps also ? Its hard to catch a fish that isnt in the location that you are fishing .


----------



## legendaryyaj

Bulldawg said:


> Its hard to catch a fish that isnt in the location that you are fishing .


 Quoted because there are no truer words than this.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Bulldawg said:


> The musky are spawning right now , I wont start fishing for them again until the first week in May . Not saying you cant catch one , but the amount of man hours required to stumble across one willing to eat is not worth it . Then again even if you do catch one , the random transitioning these fish do during the spawn will definitely not help you establish a pattern to help you catch more .
> But if I was going to go out right now I would use #9 shad raps , #14 husky jerks , and some random smaller bass baits . I actually hooked one on a 1/32 oz crappie jig in a tree sunday . Best bet is to drive around close to the shoreline with good side imaging and locate these fish up on the banks and then go back to those locations and throw small baits on them . They most likely wont eat a bait out of hunger but more to remove it from their spawning areas . Most of the fish that will be shallow are going to be smaller males , the females transition from the deeper water adjacent to the shallow water when they want to feed . The females can be shallow but most of the time they are out deeper . Attempting to catch a musky is not about going out chucking a big bait around and catching a big fish , understanding the behaviors of these fish and their seasonal migrations across the lake are far more important . You need to learn more about water temps in relation to what kind of bait to throw based on that , and also where are those fish going to be based on water temps also ? Its hard to catch a fish that isnt in the location that you are fishing .


While I understand it may not be best time to fish for them, it’s still time to fish. All the hours I put in already have yet to produce a fish but those hours are not without return on investment. I’m learning a lot about my lake (WB) as I spend more time fishing. I’ve also have practiced my figure 8 technique quiet a bit. While the spawn may make patterning them difficult to impossible, my mission is catch one casting .😀 I’m sure I’m gonna want to catch more but really would be happy with 1 to start. So that’s not the biggest deterrent. Furthermore I know other people that are catching them. One friend caught 3 one day (targeting walleye) and and other caught 5 a different day (targeting Muskie). All by the dam at WB. While I understand this type of talk is cheap online, but I know it to be true so it’s motivating/frustrating as obviously some fish are biting. Another individual posted a YouTube video of him boating 3 trolling the same day I fished the same lake.

not a excuse for may lack of production but like many people my fishing time is rather constrained by other responsibilities. I’m luckily if I can arrange for 4-5 hours of fishing time per week. I usually have to select that time a week in advance so I go when I can go. Windy, sunny, calm, snow. 

I really do appreciate the insight and recommendations. I’m trying to learn more about water temps and fish activity but am very much a novice. It’ll happen for me one day.


----------



## Uglystix

I like following this thread. It’s like reading a good book, I know one of these pages are going to read “Got My Muskie!”. I too will be fishing for my first targeted muskie this year. I have caught them in the past (<36”) while crappie fishing but never targeted them.


----------



## Ddog0587

Keep it up you’ll get one. This is my first year really targeting these guys as well. Putting in the time is the only way to do it in the end. As those have mentioned the Musky in WB are indeed spawning which makes it tougher to get them interested. I’m not interested in a sandwich until after words either 😜. HOWEVER I did get my PB last Friday (41”) along with one other smaller fish from shore so it can be done. Down sizing and a slow approach was my ticket and keep switching colors until you you find one they like! Good luck out there! Once they are done doing the dirty, you’ll get one I’m sure.


----------



## WeirPhishin

I got out for about an hour last weekend to try the cuyahoga river by my house. Really just went out and casted some shad swim baits and a glide bait at any slack water and dead falls I could find. I just went to few access areas I knew off but were not great for targeting musky. Big wide river with steep banks, I just needed to get out for a bit.

I should be able to fish one day this weekend. Sunday seems to be less rain so I’ll probly aim for that. I will most likely try WB again. This weather has been wild but luckily I don’t have a pattern on them to screw up lol. 

With my continued lack of success there was only one logical thing to do at this point. My buddy and I have just entered the Muskie Mayhem Tournament 5/15 at Salt Fork. I’ve always wanted to fish a tournament and this seems like a perfect excuse to spend all day on the water fishing for musky on a new lake. It was also very funny seeing my wife’s face when I told we entered a musky tournament 😂 some things are worth a lot more than money. You also never know what could happen on the water.

Perfect timing as we have a long lakeside cabin camping trip scheduled for Memorial Day weekend at Salt fork also. I booked a guided musky trip with Just For Muskie Guide service for that Saturday with hopes my wife will be able to boat a fish and I can learn some stuff. It would be really nice to show up to the trip with a recent local tournament win! 😂😂🤣🤣😅


----------



## Fishcreamer

I think they are done or at least the tail end of spawning at WB. This will usually cause the bite to slow for a week or two. I also prefer crank baits or top water baits over blade baits this time of year. Just my two cents....


----------



## landin hawgs

Try trolling the 5-10 foot range at WB. Put out as many lines as you can and follow that contour around the lake. Increases your odds by covering lots of water!


----------



## Marshall

I must be a musky magnet. Last sunday i went to clearfork reservoir and was bass fishing pitching a jig to some grass and sure enough a musky bit the jig. Fish estimated at 38 inches. Released at the boatside as i just kept it in the water to get my jig back. Seems like every lake that has musky like to eat whatever bass baits i throw just about every time i go out. Keep trying you will get one.


----------



## tim sapara

Next wk at the branch the musky will start hitting the baits. Easy musky fishing then!! Wb the easiest top predator lake to fish around. Musky, pike , eyes . Put in alittle time you'll get one then another then another . Good luck!


----------



## WeirPhishin

Well we got out today to WB and launched from the east ramp. Started fishing around 8am and the wind was out of the west making the dam area to choppy to fish. We headed back to silver creek bay. Really clear water and Lot of other boats back there also musky fishing. Tried some glides and switched to a black/silver buck tail. We fished for an hour or so and then boom! It happened!!! 
Just as my buck tail was about 5’ from boat and I was going to start my 8, this beast came up from the other direction and crushed my bait. I seen the whole thing happen 😮 set the hook and we were hooked up!!! I yelled to my buddy fish on and he scrambled for the net. The fish jumped a few quick times quickly before we were able to safely net it! What a rush for sure. Such an aggressive strike and being able to see it all happen was so amazing. The fish measured just under 38” and was a nice thick fella. A few quick pics and it swam off nicely.

‘We were pumped! Felt great to get some payoff for all the effort. We seen a few other fish caught and thought we may be able to have a multiple fish day but no other bites.
I did have one very nice fish follow my bucktail again. I like am amateur Muskie fisherman seen then fish following and got so excited distracted I didn’t even go into a figure 8 🤷‍♂️ Definitely another really cool moment and something to learn from.

Overall a great day on the water with the musky mission achieved! Thanks so much for all the help and encouragement from you guys. A lot of people reached out trying to help me achieve this. It is much appreciated!
On to the next one!


----------



## joekacz

WeirPhishin said:


> Well we got out today to WB and launched from the east ramp. Started fishing around 8am and the wind was out of the west making the dam area to choppy to fish. We headed back to silver creek bay. Really clear water and Lot of other boats back there also musky fishing. Tried some glides and switched to a black/silver buck tail. We fished for an hour or so and then boom! It happened!!!
> Just as my buck tail was about 5’ from boat and I was going to start my 8, this beast came up from the other direction and crushed my bait. I seen the whole thing happen 😮 set the hook and we were hooked up!!! I yelled to my buddy fish on and he scrambled for the net. The fish jumped a few quick times quickly before we were able to safely net it! What a rush for sure. Such an aggressive strike and being able to see it all happen was so amazing. The fish measured just under 38” and was a nice thick fella. A few quick pics and it swam off nicely.
> 
> ‘We were pumped! Felt great to get some payoff for all the effort. We seen a few other fish caught and thought we may be able to have a multiple fish day but no other bites.
> I did have one very nice fish follow my bucktail again. I like am amateur Muskie fisherman seen then fish following and got so excited distracted I didn’t even go into a figure 8 🤷‍♂️ Definitely another really cool moment and something to learn from.
> 
> Overall a great day on the water with the musky mission achieved! Thanks so much for all the help and encouragement from you guys. A lot of people reached out trying to help me achieve this. It is much appreciated!
> On to the next one!
> View attachment 468936
> 
> View attachment 468937
> 
> View attachment 468938
> 
> View attachment 468939


I've been following your quest for the elusive musky and am real happy for your deserved and earned success and hat's tipped to all of those that kept encouraging and giving you tip's to catch one.You gotta love the OGF.


----------



## snag

Nice job, we got into skis last night wading, husky jerks were the hot lure. Four total in three hrs. Water sure was clear, saw one like yours come up and wack about 15 ft in front of me the took off. There on the bite now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biodude

Congrats! Nothing like that feeling when you finally get what you've set your mind to doing. You're first muskie is a special fish, especially when it's a beauty!


----------



## Uglystix

Great Job! Nice thick fish for sure. Keep this thread going all year.


----------



## E Leigh

Congrats! I’ve been following along, excited to hear when you got it. That’s a great fish. I’m sure you’ll have many more in the near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E Leigh

Congrats! I’ve been following along, excited to hear when you got it. That’s a great fish. I’m sure you’ll have many more in the near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Nice job! And nice fish! Congrats


----------



## 1MoreKast

Way to go! Refreshing to see that you spent lots of time on the water to learn and put the hours in. That's how it should be. Congrats and cheers to more!


----------



## BaddFish

Well Done Sir! I like your comment "On to the next one!" LOL 
We work hours for 1 min of sheer excitement!... Watch out.. It can get addicting!


----------



## Ddog0587

Awesome job! Nothing like your first boatside eat. A memory that youll always have. Congrats!


----------



## WeirPhishin

I’m still living off that musky high! Thanks for all the supportive comments again. Seeing as how this mission is achieved, I created a few other musky fishing goals for the year. 

Catching a musky on a top water bait is one goal for sure. Top water is one of my favorite styles of fishing and can’t wait to see one crush a bait on top. Additionally, a goal of 40” fish or longer is another goal. We’ve signed up for one tournament and hope to do at least one more. I’d love to catch a qualifying fish at one of these events. 

The Musky fever was not cured by the one I got this weekend. That experience was worth all the time, effort and money put into to it. I feel like I will keep targeting WB mainly but plan to expand to other local lakes in search of them.


----------



## Bass knuckles

WeirPhishin said:


> I’m still living off that musky high! Thanks for all the supportive comments again. Seeing as how this mission is achieved, I created a few other musky fishing goals for the year.
> 
> Catching a musky on a top water bait is one goal for sure. Top water is one of my favorite styles of fishing and can’t wait to see one crush a bait on top. Additionally, a goal of 40” fish or longer is another goal. We’ve signed up for one tournament and hope to do at least one more. I’d love to catch a qualifying fish at one of these events.
> 
> The Musky fever was not cured by the one I got this weekend. That experience was worth all the time, effort and money put into to it. I feel like I will keep targeting WB mainly but plan to expand to other local lakes in search of them.


Try the ultimate Lake st Clair....


----------



## senkothrower

Congrats on your first ski 
So much more rewarding when you work hard for it. 
one word of advice: many of your posts talking about the wind/waves coming into you and you avoiding them. My experience is that the wind pushes the bait into shore and thus the fish you are after who are crashing that bait. Do not be afraid to fish the rocks where waves are coming into them!


----------



## Outasync

Dont forget to use your electronics! Get a follow mark it with a waypoint! Come back to it later. Catch a fish mark it with with a way point! You will start to notice a pattern. And apply it to other areas that look the same


----------



## esox72

Congrats! Saw you at the ramp. Your partner seemed more excited than you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monte39

I still remember my first on the 8 it was 42" eight years later I still get the shakes when one hits boatside. Its better than any drug.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Bass knuckles said:


> Try the ultimate Lake st Clair....


You read my mind! I drive over to Michigan quiet often for work and I wanna plan a trip there. What areas closer to west side or Detroit area are good? My boat is only 18’ also so I’m a little hesitant making plans to go. Does it get pretty gnarly out there? 



esox72 said:


> Congrats! Saw you at the ramp. Your partner seemed more excited than you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea he was pretty juiced. He has never seen a musky in real life before. Your boat was awesome btw. He said you got a few too, nice job!










New gear! Another hobby of mine includes wasting money and boy does musky fishing cater really well to that!

2 new 4” soft tail glides, long pliers, hook cutters and hook file. I do believe I have every necessary musky handling/release equipment now and while it’s a sizeable upfront investment , I believe this stuff should last a while. 


it’s a beautiful afternoon today and the stars have aligned for me to head out again shortly. We’re heading back to WB and should launch around 4pm.My buddy will be with me again and I really hope he can hook up with one. Obviously I’d love another but he definitely be some overtly more interested after seeing that one caught.
We report back later hopefully with pics of his first fish and me with a 40”+ 🐟🤟


----------



## flyasf

Where do I go to wade at west branch? I wanna throw the fly for a musky.


----------



## BaddFish

WeirPhishin said:


> You read my mind! I drive over to Michigan quiet often for work and I wanna plan a trip there. What areas closer to west side or Detroit area are good? My boat is only 18’ also so I’m a little hesitant making plans to go. Does it get pretty gnarly out there?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea he was pretty juiced. He has never seen a musky in real life before. Your boat was awesome btw. He said you got a few too, nice job!
> 
> View attachment 469080
> 
> 
> New gear! Another hobby of mine includes wasting money and boy does musky fishing cater really well to that!
> 
> 2 new 4” soft tail glides, long pliers, hook cutters and hook file. I do believe I have every necessary musky handling/release equipment now and while it’s a sizeable upfront investment , I believe this stuff should last a while.
> 
> 
> it’s a beautiful afternoon today and the stars have aligned for me to head out again shortly. We’re heading back to WB and should launch around 4pm.My buddy will be with me again and I really hope he can hook up with one. Obviously I’d love another but he definitely be some overtly more interested after seeing that one caught.
> We report back later hopefully with pics of his first fish and me with a 40”+ 🐟🤟


I'm headed there too this afternoon, be launching about 4:30- East ramp.
what make & color is your boat? Be nice to say hi.
Ive got a Black & Gray Ranger 621

BTW- you can't go wrong with Phantoms, another tip- buy the weight kit, adding a little belly weight really helps with your cast length
but also makes these baits swing more aggressively. With the add-on weights- theres really no condition or depth that you can't use them


----------



## WeirPhishin

BaddFish said:


> I'm headed there too this afternoon, be launching about 4:30- East ramp.
> what make & color is your boat? Be nice to say hi.
> Ive got a Black & Gray Ranger 621
> 
> BTW- you can't go wrong with Phantoms, another tip- buy the weight kit, adding a little belly weight really helps with your cast length
> but also makes these baits swing more aggressively. With the add-on weights- theres really no condition or depth that you can't use them


Aweome! We’re heading to the East ramp and will be there right around that time also. Certainly say hi and I’ll be looking for you. I have a blue/ grey Lowe walk thru. If we don’t see u at the launch, we’ll probably head right to silver creek bay to fish. See ya soon


----------



## BaddFish

LOL... Love the boat name! LOL!!!


----------



## Fishcreamer

BaddFish said:


> LOL... Love the boat name! LOL!!!


----------



## Fishcreamer

Fishcreamer said:


> If you don’t have a pair you might want to invest in a jaw spreader. They come in handy. Good luck


----------



## WeirPhishin

Beautiful April day. We made it to the east ramp right around 4:40pm and got to meet Baddfish and his buddy which was really nice. After some chit chat we launched and were underway at 5pm.
Windy again, big surprise. We headed right to silver creek bay where we caught the one and seen others. Handful of other boats back there. Fished around for a while with not much happening. My buddy believes he saw a follow on his 7’’ jointed crankbait. Never seen the fish again. The wind finally stated to lay down but we wanted to make a move for a change of scenery. We debated between the campground cove and the dam area and ultimately decided to hit the bay. We drove all the way back to the campground boat launch and started fishing the back bay. The were two beavers 🦫 swimming around so I’m pretty sure it’s called beaver bay. The sun was dropping and right around 745p. I just put on a mini double cowgirl gold buck tail. I think the third cast about 10 feet from the boat this beast came up from behind it and crushed it! I set the hook and we are hooked up again just like that! This fish put a really great fight but we were able to safely net it. Me and my buddy both seen the strike, definitely something crazy thing to see. The entire sequence of events that unfolds so quickly with these fish is truly crazy and exhilarating.

We couldn’t believe it. #2! I knew it was another good size fish. So glad I received my new long pliers as it was hooked pretty well and still was a little fired up. We were able to quickly/safely remove the bait, set her on the bump board and few quick pics. Back in the water and she swam off for another person to enjoy.

She measured 41”! Another decently thick one and over 40! Another visible boat side hit!?!? Really couldn’t believe it! Wish my buddy could of got one but his time is coming and we’re heading back out this weekend.


----------



## snag

Nice going, jay lake is a good bay, it goes way back with lots of points and timber, when the lake is kicking that bay is a good spot to go to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaddFish

Way to go Man! Your starting to put on a clinic! I was only able to pull a small bass and a fat 16" bass. Sounds like I should of went left instead of right up near the campground! LOL
We ended up fishing along the north-western stretch in front of dam and then far Eastern corner next to dam.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Making me want to go musky fishing! Sounds like it’s heating up!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Making me want to go musky fishing! Sounds like it’s heating up!


Far as st Clair... I’ve not fished it but I e heard a lot about it from good friend that goes regularly, I do know it’s fairly shallow so it shouldn’t be hard to find fish, I’ll try to reach out to him and get some intel, 😉


----------



## WeirPhishin

BaddFish said:


> Way to go Man! Your starting to put on a clinic! I was only able to pull a small bass and a fat 16" bass. Sounds like I should of went left instead of right up near the campground! LOL
> We ended up fishing along the north-western stretch in front of dam and then far Eastern corner next to dam.


thx! Right place and right time. We were kinda chuckling because we were within sight of the campground launch when we caught it. We put in there and drove out the first few trips out this year.

Hoping to get back out again Saturday. Really want to have my friend get hooked and I can try my hand at the net.

again after seeing and catching this last fish my desire to catch musky only gotten worse. It is so cool to see them come out of nowhere and hit.


----------



## Uglystix

Lol The name is great, please tell the story behind it!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Far as st Clair... I’ve not fished it but I e heard a lot about it from good friend that goes regularly, I do know it’s fairly shallow so it shouldn’t be hard to find fish, I’ll try to reach out to him and get some intel, 😉


Talked to my friend, he says Canadian boarder won’t let Americans fish and he says our side gets very weedy, beginning of June is when it lights up. If you decide to try it let me know, I would be interested in a trip over to fish it


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Talked to my friend, he says Canadian boarder won’t let Americans fish and he says our side gets very weedy, beginning of June is when it lights up. If you decide to try it let me know, I would be interested in a trip over to fish it


From what he says our side don’t put out nearly as many fish,


----------



## Fishballz

I have only fished the US side a couple times a year for about the last 5 years. Mostly May and June and Oct. It is an unbelievable fishery!! That being said, we have went up there and absolutely stroked it too but that is musky fishing. First trip up there was unreal the amount of fish we moved on blades. The last 4 years it seems we only catch fish with any consistency throwing rubber. Can't wait for the border to open so we can finally fish the Canadian side because the general consensus is that the fishing is better over there.

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$

Good job on your first two, brother. 
Muskie fish'n is like duck hunting, the more you do it, the harder it is not to.
Good luck and keep your roll go'n. 🤙


----------



## flyasf

Where is a good spot to wade to catch musky at westbranch


----------



## Bass knuckles

flyasf said:


> Where is a good spot to wade to catch musky at westbranch


Rock springs rd bridge area prolly wld be good


----------



## flyasf

Bass knuckles said:


> Rock springs rd bridge area prolly wld be good


Okay thanks


----------



## snag

Walk the rocks at the dam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyasf

snag said:


> Walk the rocks at the dam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is it shallow im just looking for a shallow section where can walk and cast the fly rod for musky


----------



## blumpkin

Fly fishing wading from shore can be done from a decent amount of the S. E. Corner.


----------



## snag

flyasf said:


> is it shallow im just looking for a shallow section where can walk and cast the fly rod for musky


Try the beach area , shallow along that area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotworms

Congrats brother glad u got it done good stuff.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Uglystix said:


> Lol The name is great, please tell the story behind it!


thanks! The name comes from a long running joke with my family. I grew up Fishing for walleye on my dads charter boat and he would routinely tell us no dickin around on the boat. So obviously when I got my own boat it’s pretty much exclusively for dickin around! It’s is helpful at times, especially when it’s my wife, son and me. These Trips are literally just to dick around and be on the water and it alerts others of our intentions.




Bass knuckles said:


> Talked to my friend, he says Canadian boarder won’t let Americans fish and he says our side gets very weedy, beginning of June is when it lights up. If you decide to try it let me know, I would be interested in a trip over to fish it


Thanks for the intel! I’m. Definitely interested in trying to get a trip setup this year. With it being only 3ish hours from me, I’d even consider driving up for a day or so to fish. Ideally though having a few days would be better. I’ll try to do some more research about where to go.



well, I feel like I have musky fever. I can’t wait to get back out again. I keep replaying those musky strikes in my head and the rush of adrenaline that goes with it. Since I’m not a fan of eating fish, I’m really not sure why anyone would target any other species, Other than the exorbitant costs of all the needed equipment. I do agree that it can be cost prohibitive and in a earlier stage of life I would not be able to afford this pursuit. Im sure plenty of fish are caught without any of it but it’s definitely some $ upfront to be ready. 


We should be able to make Saturday work sometime and will be heading back to WB. I’m really hoping my fishing buddy can hook up this time. He’s put in a decent amount of time and I’m sure he’d love it just as much as me. Hopefully will report back with a picture of him with 45”er.


----------



## WeirPhishin

We didn’t get out today as my schedule didn’t allow it but we should be set to hit WB tomorrow morning. Should be launching at the east ramp around 730am. Supposed to be warm day with some clouds and I got a good feeling about it tomorrow. I spent today getting ready for the trip. Ran out and bought some boat gas. I hooked up a second AGM deep cycle battery to the trolling motor so we can extend our days if needed and made a trip out to cabelas. The trip was mostly to take my son and return some cables that didn’t work out but I had to stop by the musky section and grab something new to try. I got this super jointed believer. Looks pretty cool and can be fished at different depths. Seen it can also be retrieved slowly as a top water bait. It’s gonna get some time on my rod tomorrow. Anyone have success with these?

Good luck to anyone heading out tomorrow, keep an eye out for the dickin around!


----------



## WeirPhishin

What a beautiful Sunday in may! Unfortunately we were not able to move any fish today. Water was 56 degrees. we launched right at 730a from the east ramp as planned. Was supposed to be warm with overcast but seemed the sun burned up all the clouds. Bright and sunny all day and get this, more wind! We fished silver creek bay with action and then hit the campground cove. We went back deeper into areas we have never been too and learned more about the lake for sure. We fished some really good looking areas that was 10fow with weed beds and really felt like their was fish I there. I’m sure there were. Talked to some crappie fisherman who said they were biting good till they just see a Muskie on their livescope and ruin it for them. A passing bass fisherman said he marked 6 musky in that same cove on his electrictronics and caught one earlier on a chatter bait. He was not able to find any bass though and we were not able to find any musky. We took a needed break and boat ride over to the west end and hit another cove on the south end of the lake. We fished hard casting from 8a until 1:30. Never seen a fish. Used mostly mix of buck tails, the believer and a glide bait. We didn’t see any one else catch a Muskie, was a decent amount of trollers out.

Pretty sure i seen baddfish pulling into launch at the east ramp as we were pulling out. I was in a little time crunch or we would of came over to chat and give the report for the day. Hopefully it was your turn today! 

A little disappointing today but I know we can’t catch one everytime. I was excited and thought we would at least see one or two. Such is musky fishing it seems. My buddy and I are really enjoying the physicality of casting for musky. It’s is real;y,exhausting after casting those biigger baits all day and doing figure 8s.

Rain this week so probly nothing till next weekend. Anyone else hook into some?


----------



## BaddFish

Yes, we launched at about 1:30-2:00 yesterday... I was taking a friend from Church and he's caught massive fish in his life (40-50lb Kings, Blue Fin Tuna) but has never musky fished.. We only had 3 hrs to fish and didn't see anything. It was great conversation with who I hope to be a new long term fishing fanatic friend! Saturday afternoon I fished for Walleye at Mosquito and when I came in to pick up my friend off the dock, I hit a boulder or something and broke one of my fins right off on my trolling motor...AUHHHHH! Made fishing yesterday tough for sure. 
Too many boats hovering and sitting around the docks by the causeway! No room = a bad decision and bad results! Ive got 2 replacements already on the way. I like the looks of that believer, I own a couple but have not run them very much at all. Going tonight in the rain! Can't stop the fever! LOL Tight lines.


----------



## Fishcreamer

BaddFish said:


> Yes, we launched at about 1:30-2:00 yesterday... I was taking a friend from Church and he's caught massive fish in his life (40-50lb Kings, Blue Fin Tuna) but has never musky fished.. We only had 3 hrs to fish and didn't see anything. It was great conversation with who I hope to be a new long term fishing fanatic friend! Saturday afternoon I fished for Walleye at Mosquito and when I came in to pick up my friend off the dock, I hit a boulder or something and broke one of my fins right off on my trolling motor...AUHHHHH! Made fishing yesterday tough for sure.
> Too many boats hovering and sitting around the docks by the causeway! No room = a bad decision and bad results! Ive got 2 replacements already on the way. I like the looks of that believer, I own a couple but have not run them very much at all. Going tonight in the rain! Can't stop the fever! LOL Tight lines.


I fish last night from 5 to dark. Had one follow. He flirted with my figure 8 enough to get me excited. It was a big boy, maybe 50”


----------



## WeirPhishin

BaddFish said:


> Yes, we launched at about 1:30-2:00 yesterday... I was taking a friend from Church and he's caught massive fish in his life (40-50lb Kings, Blue Fin Tuna) but has never musky fished.. We only had 3 hrs to fish and didn't see anything. It was great conversation with who I hope to be a new long term fishing fanatic friend! Saturday afternoon I fished for Walleye at Mosquito and when I came in to pick up my friend off the dock, I hit a boulder or something and broke one of my fins right off on my trolling motor...AUHHHHH! Made fishing yesterday tough for sure.
> Too many boats hovering and sitting around the docks by the causeway! No room = a bad decision and bad results! Ive got 2 replacements already on the way. I like the looks of that believer, I own a couple but have not run them very much at all. Going tonight in the rain! Can't stop the fever! LOL Tight lines.


Good luck tonight! Im jealous and would head back too if I could. Maybe some cloud cover and weather will get them chewing a little for ya. 




Fishcreamer said:


> I fish last night from 5 to dark. Had one follow. He flirted with my figure 8 enough to get me excited. It was a big boy, maybe 50”


Little something to get the blood pumping at least! What type of bait did he follow?
Sucks that no one hooked up but makes me feel a little better at our lack of results. I seen other people struggled with other targeted species yesterday too. perhaps with the weather coming in this week they shut down a bit.


----------



## Fishcreamer

WeirPhishin said:


> Good luck tonight! Im jealous and would head back too if I could. Maybe some cloud cover and weather will get them chewing a little for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little something to get the blood pumping at least! What type of bait did he follow?
> Sucks that no one hooked up but makes me feel a little better at our lack of results. I seen other people struggled with other targeted species yesterday too. perhaps with the weather coming in this week they shut down a bit.


Large black Bobby. In about 18’


----------



## WeirPhishin

New gear! Couple of new 22 shorts, a sucker color flap tail and black/chartreuse small blade bait.

I really love collecting musky baits. The price is higher but they have a much higher aesthetic appeal to me. Just holding the bigger baits is really cool. I collect other forms of art and really enjoy getting new lures like this even if they will see minimal water time.

please feel free to share other musky baits I should look into>


----------



## jdl447

Go over to the Tackle making thread. Some serious home made musky baits.


----------



## Fishcreamer

jdl447 said:


> Go over to the Tackle making thread. Some serious home made musky baits.


I’ve had some luck with the 8” hellhound


----------



## BaddFish

.22 shorts are great lures...so far I only caught fish with them trolling..
Summer baits tend to be larger...fall baits are monsters!  So your collection will probably continue to grow! LOL
Hate to say it but there really are 'seasonal' lures for muskie- granted you can catch them on .22 shorts or mepps spinners all year.. or Rapala's or......

Some others that are usually very good for WB: Tuff shads & Boss shads (alot of guys use these for trolling WB) Visit Marks Bait & Tackle!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Check out bondy baits. Very versatile bait made for vertical jigging. Plus his videos make vertical jigging for muskie way to fun!
If you follow him on ig(John bondy) he posts up blemish sales where he will mark a lot down that got blemished an sale online.
He also makes a couple good walleye an panfish plastics but thats off topic.


----------



## Outasync

Suicks, bobby baits, and burts.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Saugeyefisher said:


> Check out bondy baits. Very versatile bait made for vertical jigging. Plus his videos make vertical jigging for muskie way to fun!
> If you follow him on ig(John bondy) he posts up blemish sales where he will mark a lot down that got blemished an sale online.
> He also makes a couple good walleye an panfish plastics but thats off topic.


I was gonna recommend bondys as well, vert jig or cast and rip it hard let sink rip again let sink... good bait for the branch


----------



## WeirPhishin

Got some new gear! Wanted to get a second casting setup as backup or for whenever I can get my wife or friend out to fish. I picked up a new Diawa Lexa 400HP in 6.3 and another tranx 400hg 7.6. I put them on bass pro predator Muskie 9’ Xtra heavy rods with 80lb power pro. Gonna be locked and loaded to go this weekend and next for the Salt Fork. Tournament. The 400 lexa is an absolute beast and somehow is bigger than the tranx. Excited to try it out. shooting for Saturday.


----------



## Fishballz

You'll like the Lexa, I like mine more than the tranx reels I have. I have one of the cabela's musky predator rods that has been collecting dust for a few years now. If you fish hard, and use a higher end rod that is designed for what you are doing. You will never buy anything else again. I couldn't figure out how my buddy could cast big rubber all day on St Clair, then I used one of his rods.... When throwing big baits all day or week the right stick is worth every penny in my opinion

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishcreamer

Fishballz said:


> You'll like the Lexa, I like mine more than the tranx reels I have. I have one of the cabela's musky predator rods that has been collecting dust for a few years now. If you fish hard, and use a higher end rod that is designed for what you are doing. You will never buy anything else again. I couldn't figure out how my buddy could cast big rubber all day on St Clair, then I used one of his rods.... When throwing big baits all day or week the right stick is worth every penny in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


I’m 100% st croix. Not saying they are better or worst than others, but they have a good selection for a musky junkie. Long rods for spinners, short stout jerk rods and med action for trolling. I agree it makes a difference if your on the water for more than a couple of hours.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Fishballz said:


> You'll like the Lexa, I like mine more than the tranx reels I have. I have one of the cabela's musky predator rods that has been collecting dust for a few years now. If you fish hard, and use a higher end rod that is designed for what you are doing. You will never buy anything else again. I couldn't figure out how my buddy could cast big rubber all day on St Clair, then I used one of his rods.... When throwing big baits all day or week the right stick is worth every penny in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk





Fishcreamer said:


> I’m 100% st croix. Not saying they are better or worst than others, but they have a good selection for a musky junkie. Long rods for spinners, short stout jerk rods and med action for trolling. I agree it makes a difference if your on the water for more than a couple of hours.


what attributes of the higher end rods make it better? does it go beyond stiffness/sensitivity?

My first ‘musky’ rod was a heavy action 7’6’’ carbon lite and I quickly knew that it was not cut out for casting even the smaller size musky baits. So from there I wanted to make sure I wasn’t underpowered and bought a xtra heavy bulldog predator series rod. That did the trick for handling most of stuff I have currently and is rated for 16oz lures I believe. Throwing rubber on it is feasible but does seem to be exhaustive after time.


----------



## Fishcreamer

WeirPhishin said:


> what attributes of the higher end rods make it better? does it go beyond stiffness/sensitivity?
> 
> My first ‘musky’ rod was a heavy action 7’6’’ carbon lite and I quickly knew that it was not cut out for casting even the smaller size musky baits. So from there I wanted to make sure I wasn’t underpowered and bought a xtra heavy bulldog predator series rod. That did the trick for handling most of stuff I have currently and is rated for 16oz lures I believe. Throwing rubber on it is feasible but does seem to be exhaustive after time.


My first musky rod was a surf casting rod. I like the quality of my rods. I have had less expensive rods break over the years. Having said that I haven’t bought a new rod in long, long time. There are probably some very good quality budget rods on the market today.


----------



## BaddFish

WeirPhishin said:


> what attributes of the higher end rods make it better? does it go beyond stiffness/sensitivity?
> 
> My first ‘musky’ rod was a heavy action 7’6’’ carbon lite and I quickly knew that it was not cut out for casting even the smaller size musky baits. So from there I wanted to make sure I wasn’t underpowered and bought a xtra heavy bulldog predator series rod. That did the trick for handling most of stuff I have currently and is rated for 16oz lures I believe. Throwing rubber on it is feasible but does seem to be exhaustive after time.


There is something magical about picking up my St. Croix rods...LOL! Seriously, though- I can ALMOST cast everything in my tackle box with my MH 9ft Legend Tourney Rod. The tip is fast for throwing lighter end lures but the mid section has the azz to lob the big stuff. I would trade all my 'other' 4-5 random rods for another St. Croix M 9ft Legend in a heart beat. They use higher percentage of graphite in the blanks and lighter hardware. (eyes and handle)
My buddy tried a few casts on my ML 9ft rod for smaller spring baits...he was amazed at how accurate he was (because the rod is crazy light) especially paired with a 50lb braid....little lures go a Looonnnnggg way.
I have tried the Musky Mayhem lineup- MH, 8ft and its like using a broom handle compared to the Legend. But the mayhem rods have a place... ive been using mine as a trolling rod and throwing big jerks.
The other thing that I noticed about the Legend rods- it seems that figure 8's are easier... especially after 9 hrs of doing 8's on the boat! (again, probably goes back to the lightness)

Ive been a Daiwa guy for all my muskie days, they have not let me down- the Lexa 400 gets heavy after all day, but I split time with the 300's with smaller lure combos.
I'm curious to see what you think about your Daiwa VS the Tranx at the end of the year.


----------



## Fishballz

I too have a couple of the st Croix legend tournament rods. I have the 8'6 sling blade and the 10' stretch dawg for rubber. It amazes me how they make these rods that work better for specific applications but they do! I also have a Fenwick elite tech that I love! Like it so much that I wanted to buy another just to have, can't find them anywhere now.

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirPhishin

Ok thx guys for the info. I’ll have to look into the rods and try mine out for a bit. For me the biggest attributes of a musky rod are length and stiffness. The rods I purchased achieve the needs I have currently but I’m interested possible improve in the future. I really prefer having several setups as time on the water can be hard to come by at times. I’d hate to have an equipment malfunction and be unable to target musky effectively.

New lures! I was able to scoop this group of 8 ‘used’ smaller baits for $80 shipped. Seemed like a good deal and expanded my lure portfolio. I kinda like all the colors too. The three on the right are lipless cranks. Also exctied to toss that black thing with white grub tail hook.

I already have the Canadian crush 4’’ soft tail phantom if anyone wants to trade











So we are gonnna be at WB Saturday morning, below is what my lunar calendar is showing. Hoping to put one in the boat. We’ll be fishing from sunrise to about 1:30 so we should hit all of the first major.


----------



## Fishcreamer

WeirPhishin said:


> Ok thx guys for the info. I’ll have to look into the rods and try mine out for a bit. For me the biggest attributes of a musky rod are length and stiffness. The rods I purchased achieve the needs I have currently but I’m interested possible improve in the future. I really prefer having several setups as time on the water can be hard to come by at times. I’d hate to have an equipment malfunction and be unable to target musky effectively.
> 
> New lures! I was able to scoop this group of 8 ‘used’ smaller baits for $80 shipped. Seemed like a good deal and expanded my lure portfolio. I kinda like all the colors too. The three on the right are gliders? I’ve never had that style bait before, any info would be great. Also exctied to toss that black thing with white grub tail hook.
> 
> I already have the Canadian crush 4’’ soft tail phantom if anyone wants to trade
> 
> 
> View attachment 469570
> 
> 
> So we are gonnna be at WB Saturday morning, below is what my lunar calendar is showing. Hoping to put one in the boat. We’ll be fishing from sunrise to about 1:30 so we should hit all of the first major.
> 
> View attachment 469571


Fished wb from 5-8 didn’t move a fish


----------



## WeirPhishin

Fishcreamer said:


> Fished wb from 5-8 didn’t move a fish


damn, I would of thought yesterday might of been decent.


----------



## Fishballz

Rbsteele is selling a st Croix legend tournament in the market place. Pretty good deal if any of you guys are looking for a rod. Looks like the 8'6 sling blade

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin

I have St Croi's too, the Jerk and Big Nasty, both great rods, I've owned some Lexas, regular and the HD's in 300 and 400 sizes never had issues and do like them, had a 400 tranx, 60 beast (still have it) toro 60, tranx 500s, all good, you have to match gear ratio with rod and what you are throwing, this hold especially true for the jerkbait rod, need to have a fast reel on a shorter rod 7'6 is perfect the 8'6-10s don't work well for glides and jerkbaits.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Fished WB yesterday afternoon solo from 2:30–5;30p. Didn’t move any fish and water temp was 58. We went this morning and fished same bay, water was 56 degrees. Cold and windy but we fished hard from730 to 12pm. My buddy had his first visible follow on a crank bait but it never bite. He was totally juiced even just to see one like that and really made his day. Unfortunately that was the only fished we moved the whole time.


----------



## slabseeker

Bass knuckles said:


> Try the ultimate Lake st Clair....


I agree! Lake St. Clair your best bet to achieve 40"+ muskies and the oppurtunity to catch multiples over 40 in a day. My choice for casting is Canada side Mitchell's Bay area and for trolling American side. Good luck and nice first catch!


----------



## jetdrivr

@WeirPhishin...What app are you using for lunar tables and fishing times? Thanks!


----------



## Fishballz

Know the question was not directed at me but you can get all that info on the musky 360 app

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdrivr

Fishballz said:


> Know the question was not directed at me but you can get all that info on the musky 360 app
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## WeirPhishin

jetdrivr said:


> @WeirPhishin...What app are you using for lunar tables and fishing times? Thanks!












this is the app I’ve been using.

I ran out to WB yesterday morning for a few quick hours. Only fished for 2 hours I think at first light before plans got changed. No fish. The water cooled down to 55-56 degrees and was mostly clear still. The exception was a back bay by a feeder stream that brought all sorts of debris into the area i wanted to fish.

Saturday is the May Madness tournament and we are excited to try Salt Fork. Will be nice to have a full day set aside to try to catch a fish as often my trips are 2-5 hours long. We will still be casting for them mostly with the exception of when we need a break. We plan on doing some trolling as we eat lunch and scoop the lake out. Neither of us have ever fished a tournament before. Weather looks like it should be a good day. 

anyone else going to fish this tournament?


----------



## WeirPhishin

We fished the May Madness tournament at Salt Fork today. What a beautiful day to spend all day musky fishing! We never fished there before but were excited. We checked in around 7am and launched with group of boats right at 7:30a. Water temp at 730a was 59-60F. We fished hard casting all day in bays and edge. Tons of smaller fish on the electronics, most I have ever seen. We never see a follow from a musky but did have several shad? Come up and swim with our crank baits. Really weird, never seen that before. They would stay around for a while.
At 2pm we had moved 0 Muskie so we made a big move to other side of lake before the major started at 3pm. We found a nice area that weeds in 5 FOW. We had been using cranks, buck tails, glides, and a Medusa. The water warmed up through the day and reached 69F and no other presentations were moving fish so I decided to try a whopper plopper style phantom phreak top water. After about 4 casts with it I got blown up by this guy. We were able to land it and submit the needed tournament pictures. Really turned the day around. We had a few hrs left to fish so I went back at it as we were competing in the total points pool and multiple fish add to your score. We did not move any other fish rest of tournament time through 6pm. We rushed back to the check in but with multiple no wakes Zones were we gonna be a just a touch late. That caused us to be pulled over🤷‍♂️ /stopped by a watercraft officer for moving above idle speed in idle zone. We may have been going a touch fast trying to get back and then Got stopped about 50 yards from the ramp 🙃🧐. We had all the required safety gear and after a quick check were released with a warning.
When we made it back to ramp we missed the closing talk but we were told I won 3rd place and was in the prize money!

I still can’t believe it! Another musky, another one casting! Top water!? Tournament placing! What a great day.

the word at the ramp was 40 anglers, and 7 fish caught. Seems fishing was tough for everyone today, Just glad to get a fish in The boat.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Nice fish!
Salt Fork can be a tough lake to fish


----------



## Uglystix

Great Job!!


----------



## joekacz

WeirPhishin said:


> We fished the May Madness tournament at Salt Fork today. What a beautiful day to spend all day musky fishing! We never fished there before but were excited. We checked in around 7am and launched with group of boats right at 7:30a. We chained hard casting all day in bays and edge. Tons of smaller fish on the electronics, most I have ever seen. We never see a follow from a musky but did have several shad? Come up and swim with our crank baits. Really weird, never seen that before. They would stay around for a while.
> At 2pm we had moved 0 Muskie so we made a big move to other side of lake before the major started at 3pm. We found a nice area that weeds in 5 FOW. We had been using cranks, buck tails, glides, and a Medusa. I decided to try a whopper plopped style top water and after about 4 casts got blown up by this guy. We were able to land it and submit the needed tournament pictures. Really turned the day around. We had a few hrs left to fish so I went back at it as we were competing in the total points pool and multiple fish add to your score. We did not move any other fish rest of tournament time through 6pm. We rushed back to the check in but with multiple no wakes Zones were we gonna be a just a touch late. That caused us to be pulled over🤷‍♂️ /stopped by a watercraft officer for moving above idle speed in idle zone. We may have been going a touch fast trying to get back and then Got stopped about 50 yards from the ramp 🙃🧐. We had all the required safety gear and after a quick check were released with a warning.
> When we made it back to ramp we missed the closing talk but we were told I won 3rd place and was in the prize money!
> 
> I still can’t believe it! Another musky, another one casting! Top water!? Tournament placing! What a great day.
> 
> the word at the ramp was 40 anglers, and 7 fish caught. Seems fishing was tough for everyone today, Just glad to get a fish in The boat.
> View attachment 469960
> 
> View attachment 469961


Talk about being hooked!! That species has really got you now,congratulations.


----------



## WeirPhishin




----------



## jetdrivr

Great job in the tournament!


----------



## BaddFish

Way to go man! Me and Salt Fork have an agreement.... It doesn't mess with me because I NEVER fish it anymore! LOL
Too far to drive and tough fishing..
My older friend that you met at the launch at WB back a few weeks loves using the Whopper Plopper...(LOL) But usually during absolute wrong times. (colder temps, over deep water, etc)
I have to ask you- what color worked? He uses this pale gray color all the time...


----------



## Bass knuckles

Nice job... sounds like a good time!


----------



## Marshall

Congrats. Your hard work paid off


----------



## WeirPhishin

BaddFish said:


> Way to go man! Me and Salt Fork have an agreement.... It doesn't mess with me because I NEVER fish it anymore! LOL
> Too far to drive and tough fishing..
> My older friend that you met at the launch at WB back a few weeks loves using the Whopper Plopper...(LOL) But usually during absolute wrong times. (colder temps, over deep water, etc)
> I have to ask you- what color worked? He uses this pale gray color all the time...


this was lure here. It is a phantom freak in Canadian crush color way. We were laughing about what you said when we met in regards to salt Fork being a tricky lake. We think we know what you meant as it is greatly different set up and body of water compared to West branch. With it being located in central southern Ohio the geographical make up is much more Hillyer and because of that I think there are many more steep drop offs in Caverness areas of the lake. Although I think we found some of the best Muskie fishing areas on the second half of the day. Very large areas of 10 foot of water or less with some structure and weeds. We still have a long weekend trip planned for memorial day weekend there and plan on doing more fishing for them during that time.

there are actually a few teeth marks on this guy! Last two fish were on bucktail so this is the first time getting to see that, pretty neat.

I really appreciate everyone’s kind words! Still feels really awesome to have accomplish these goals and I will continue to chase these awesome fish!


----------



## crittergitter

Nice fish! Well done! I fished Salty one time last year, and I'm with Baddfish. I don't need to fish it again! lol


----------



## Fishcreamer

crittergitter said:


> Nice fish! Well done! I fished Salty one time last year, and I'm with Baddfish. I don't need to fish it again! lol


Congratulations- haven’t had much time to get this year with work being busy. I look forward to your post


----------



## WeirPhishin

New gear! I ordered this for the tourney but USPS wasn’t having it luckily enough for me!
Got a few TNA micro and mini chatter baits. I constantly hear about bass fisherman catching Musky on their Chatterbaits so figured I would like to give it a try with musky versions. Really like how the all black looks with the rubber tail. The video online shows them retrieving it with a jerk and pause allowing the bait to fall and stop chattering. I was under the impression that it was kind of ripped or cranked with a constant retrieved to keep the chattering persistent. Has anyone had experienced with one versus the other?

Got a 7/9 Trigger buck tail in Halloween color. I like the idea of having two different blades but the detonator seem to be a little bit much for me. Additionally my dogs name is Trigger so I figured it was kismet to try this bait.

Finally a shallow invader in carp color.Cant wait to try it, love how the rattle sounds. Very dense sound compared to other rattling baits I have.









Looks like they are calling for it to be in the high 80s for the back half of the week so I imagine that the water will be warming up very quickly and the fishing will also be getting better hopefully. I will be heading back out to West branch one day this weekend again to see if I can’t get another one in the net or have my buddy hook into one.


----------



## Outasync

Look up the funky chicken if u like 2 blades but dont want the giantness of double cowgirls ect


----------



## WeirPhishin

Hit up WB today, water was 70-73 degrees. We got on the water around 630a and hooked up with this 38” within 30 mins! Another top water fish over a point. Same phantom freak as last fish. Thought we had a good chance at multiple fish day but only seen one other fish casting till 12. I was on the back of the boat and saw a 35’”-4-“ Muskie just swimming slowly a foot below the surface behind the boat. We ran lures over and by her but no action. Cool to see though! Then we saw Baddfish on the water shortly after. He said he had some luck also today so maybe he’ll share.

Another fantastic day Muskie fishing!Really loving this sport!!! My buddy is still yet to hook up and is showing extreme patietnce. I sure his time is coming, hopefully it’s a 50”+ for him


----------



## Bass knuckles

That pic w sun coming up is awesome!! Your turning in to a mad musky junkie for sure!


----------



## williamonica0214

We caught 1 and hook 1 last Sunday while bass fishing with a jig near shallow downed trees . Just go bass fishing at Westbranch and you will find a few Muskie


----------



## WeirPhishin

williamonica0214 said:


> We caught 1 and hook 1 last Sunday while bass fishing with a jig near shallow downed trees . Just go bass fishing at Westbranch and you will find a few Muskie


while I’m still very new to Muskie fishing, I politely disagree with this approach towards catching Muskie. When starting this thread back in March, this was often a response I heard for my efforts to catch a Muskie so you are not alone in this thought. After catching a few so far and seeing what these mid level 37” class fish are capable of, bass fishing gear seems like a great way to get disappointed and lose a fish. Especially if the fish is of larger class or hits Boatside perhaps. Those head shakes are no joke.I think you are right and Muskie will certainly eat smaller bass baits and many bass fisherman have caught them.Successful landing and release I’m sure happens but why would I not stack the odds in my favor with gear setup to handle bigger fish? Especiallt when you are seeking a 45”er of bigger. 

I think the hook size and terminal tackle alone give Muskie fisherman an edge to land the fish. Having a proper leader I’m sure helps too as to prevent bite off Additionally, seeing follows and the effectiveness o fperforming a figure 8 boat side is not part of bass fishing. Doing 8s with a 6’6’’ rod sucks and will kill your back after a few hours. That same heavy action bass rod may not be stiff enough to get proper hookup into a Muskie bony mouth.

Muskie lures are made to induce a bite from a Muskie, not a bass or other fish. I think this is mostly achieved by the size and profile the bait versus any other factors that can be influenced. Since I have been explicitly targeting Muskie and throwing only Muskie baits, I’ve Caught nothing but Muskie! This is the exact opposite of what happened when I bass fished West Branch lol. I’m actually a little surprised I’ve not caught a big bass or something else for the casts I’ve thrown. After the last fish I told my buddy, ‘I love have the Muskie know I’m throwing this bait for them and eat it”.

One overlooked aspect also is fish conservation. This point is probably only important to Muskie fisherman.Catching musky and lighter tackle or bass gear will typically require you to play the fish for an extended period. Your gear is not set up to overpower the fish and be in control of the fight so you must bring that animal to complete exhaustion prior to Landing typically. these extended fights can be very stressful to the Muskie. *** This is Information I learned from readings and I do not have any empirical evidence of my own to reference.

Muskie fishing can quickly become an expensive pursuit and I don’t think you need to get a second job to pay for it all. I’m sure tons of fish are caught on budget setups and non Muskie gear. I personally have bitten by the Muskie bug and am constantly trying to improve my edge in catching a fish.

Again, this is all just for civil debate. I’m sure a few guys have bagged a turkey walking into the field during a goose hunt too.


----------



## BaddFish

Muskies Inc had a 2 day Tourney this past weekend..
Saturday I put in 14-1/2 hrs, right at 9:30am on the first major this 41" hit a jerkbait... We ended the day with 8 follows...and I caught another 29-1/2" (non-legal for Tourney) on a crankbait 
Sunday only managed about 8 hours and had one follow and lost one.. Had her on a big jig, two head shakes and she was gone...ugggh. She was fun though because I'm certain she was one of my follow fish from Sunday...
Big fish for the Tourney was a 47". The winner caught 4 trolling.


----------



## WeirPhishin

BaddFish said:


> Muskies Inc had a 2 day Tourney this past weekend..
> Saturday I put in 14-1/2 hrs, right at 9:30am on the first major this 41" hit a jerkbait... We ended the day with 8 follows...and I caught another 29-1/2" (non-legal for Tourney) on a crankbait
> Sunday only managed about 8 hours and had one follow and lost one.. Had her on a big jig, two head shakes and she was gone...ugggh. She was fun though because I'm certain she was one of my follow fish from Sunday...
> Big fish for the Tourney was a 47". The winner caught 4 trolling.
> 
> View attachment 470358


Awesome!!! Thanks for the info and what a beautiful fish you caught! What were u getting the follows on? I feel like we should be seeing more fish then we do.

honestly I’d take your one 41” casting over 4 trolling with a tournament win any day. Sounds like you put in some hours this weekend! Does your friend catch any or is he like mine and just there to handle the net?

next weekend is my Muskie Memorial Day showdown. We will be at a lakeside cabin at Salt Fork from Thursday night till Monday. I have some high Muskie hopes and goals for the long weekend.I’m really hoping to have my buddy and my wife both get one. I think with the amount of time we’ll have to fish it’s achievable. Also if I can boat my 42” huskie Muskie, that would be great too!


----------



## BaddFish

WeirPhishin said:


> Awesome!!! Thanks for the info and what a beautiful fish you caught! What were u getting the follows on? I feel like we should be seeing more fish then we do.
> 
> honestly I’d take your one 41” casting over 4 trolling with a tournament win any day. Sounds like you put in some hours this weekend! Does your friend catch any or is he like mine and just there to handle the net?
> 
> next weekend is my Muskie Memorial Day showdown. We will be at a lakeside cabin at Salt Fork from Thursday night till Monday. I have some high Muskie hopes and goals for the long weekend.I’m really hoping to have my buddy and my wife both get one. I think with the amount of time we’ll have to fish it’s achievable. Also if I can boat my 42” huskie Muskie, that would be great too!


All follows were on jerkbaits... I had two come up and I swear they kissed the lure, one was right at the boat, I had stopped the lure action and it sat next to the boat for 5 sec, I look again and mid 30" fish is 1/2" from the rear sniffing it.... another one during a retrieve is about to T-bone the lure and in last second changed its mind.. The 2-3 times that YOU DON'T pay attention to your figure 8, they show up....maybe they are waiting for the figure 8! LOL Can you imagine: "Tapping their finger"- "Well C'mon, are you not showing me anything else?" I REALLY worked hard on my figure 8's all Saturday, many times i did 3-4 times after my casts... nothing.

My older friend George was a trooper on Saturday, he netted my fish like a champ but also had 3-4 follows himself.
He caught his 2nd muskie this year 2 days after Mothers day, I remember cause it was cold.
Another younger friend fished with me on Sunday and he had the follow and he caught his first muskie this year one day after Mothers day and it was really cold.

My only advice for your friend is to be always doing something different from what your doing...UNTIL you get action- but even then, Im convinced that these fish will hit many different types of action
Tight Lines!


----------



## WeirPhishin

BaddFish said:


> All follows were on jerkbaits... I had two come up and I swear they kissed the lure, one was right at the boat, I had stopped the lure action and it sat next to the boat for 5 sec, I look again and mid 30" fish is 1/2" from the rear sniffing it.... another one during a retrieve is about to T-bone the lure and in last second changed its mind.. The 2-3 times that YOU DON'T pay attention to your figure 8, they show up....maybe they are waiting for the figure 8! LOL Can you imagine: "Tapping their finger"- "Well C'mon, are you not showing me anything else?" I REALLY worked hard on my figure 8's all Saturday, many times i did 3-4 times after my casts... nothing.
> 
> My older friend George was a trooper on Saturday, he netted my fish like a champ but also had 3-4 follows himself.
> He caught his 2nd muskie this year 2 days after Mothers day, I remember cause it was cold.
> Another younger friend fished with me on Sunday and he had the follow and he caught his first muskie this year one day after Mothers day and it was really cold.
> 
> My only advice for your friend is to be always doing something different from what your doing...UNTIL you get action- but even then, Im convinced that these fish will hit many different types of action
> Tight Lines!


great info thank! We really haven’t been throwing the glides/jerks the last few trips. Haven’t had any follows or action on themso they don’t get thrown much.

‘great to hear your buddy George is getting a few also. I can’t wait to see my buddy’s face when It happens. We’re heading back the WB this evening. Supposed to be almost 90degrees today and nearly a full moon. Hoping to boat one later.


----------



## crittergitter

For everyone, who says just go bass fishing and you'll be fine, do you use a 4ft ultralight rod and 2 lb test mono when you're bass fishing? Afterall, you CAN land them with that gear and it's more fun right!! 

Until a big one hits! That's why musky guys don't intentionally use bass gear most of the time.


----------



## allwayzfishin

I use a Bullbay med heavy 7'6" with a shimano curado 40lb power pro and horse fish in without any problems. Biggest to date is 47". I can cast all day long without fatigued wrists. I don't fish muskies often but that's my rod I use. It'll cast any size lure too.


----------



## joekacz

When you’re on a catch and release program,IMO,you should use equipment that will land fish quickly so as not to totally exhaust them beyond recovery. You can land any fish on any equipment given the right circumstances but that doesn’t make it right. Again in my most humble opinion.


----------



## $diesel$

IMO, the Curado is the best reel i've ever used. I still have 2 that i used every year for the last 20 years or so. 🤙


----------



## WeirPhishin

Just got back from our long weekend at Salt Fork. We drove down late Thursday afternoon and got checked in to our cabin. I haven’t been there since I was a teenager so it has been a good 15 to 20 years. The cabins were beautiful and nicely redone. We were given cabin number 20 and it was the best of all the ones I seen available. Beautiful little landing for my boat and a gradual sandy bottom for my son to play in. When we arrived the water was 79° and felt like bathwater. 

I basically fish for two or three hours every morning in a couple of times during the days or nights when I could sneak away from the family activities. I would guess I fished about 20-25hrs. The bottom of the lake has some interesting contours with the old streambed running through it. I have never seen so much consistent pay or marks on my fish graphs as I have here. See picture below. Are these shed? What is all of this stuff? 

Friday morning the water was still very warm as that temperature had not fallen out yet. I have returned to an area we have fished in the tournament it looks very promising to hold muskies. Unfortunately while I was fishing with my top water phantom freak and while looking down at the fish finder screen, a small to midsize Fish blew up my bait. I felt the fish on the line briefly but wasn’t able to get a good hook so I did not get hooked up with that fish. Still was very deep and I was able to see and confirm that it was a Musky. After getting a bite after only about three hours fishing I was feeling very confident in the weekend to produce a fish or two.

Basically from Friday morning on until Saturday afternoon the weather just kept getting colder and Rainer. The water had dropped from 79° on Thursday to 62° Saturday morning. I think this really shut the fish down, I did not see another fish for a long time. The only other fish that I ever even seen what is this small 26 inch musky that I was able to catch on a chatter bait. The coolest thing about catching this besides it being a Muskie that was caught casting is that my wife. And her friend were both on the boat fishing with me. Although it was not a monster at all the excitement and fun of getting a fish in the net and in the boat really translated especially to my wife. My wife is really excited to hold it and loved releasing it watching it’s on the way. Neither of them have seen a Musky in real life. Seeing one in the bow definitely ignited a stronger effort for them to continue casting out their musky baits. I do wish that I could get someone else on the boat to hook up with one of these but I’m having trouble so far. I did laugh kind a hard when my wife was happy that we got one but so much disappointed that that was the only fish that we saw within the two or three hours that we were out. LOL. 

A couple of things that are interesting that I have noticed about this fish. I was using a micro TNA angry dragon. This is a musky bait but it’s only about 6 inches long including the tail. This is definitely on the smaller side of any of the baits I’ve used in coincidentally the musky that they caught was also the smallest of any I have hooked. I do believe that this is more circumstantial than any thing else but it is interesting that the smaller bait the smaller fish. The location of the strike seems to be reoccurring for the limited number of fish that I have caught. Not including the ones on top water pump every fish has bit approximately 10 feet away from the boat or so. My theory is that this is the length of the retrieve in which directional change is occurring. Probably because of the angle that you are retrieving it back to the boat and is coming back up out of the water column. This seems to be triggering the bites much like a Boatside figure 8 will do. I was just able to see this guy come up and hit.

Although it’s not my 42 inch plus monster I was seeking I still was able to catch a Muskie there casting. Number five for the year and with wife I the boat! I never seen another fish abut definitely learn a lot about the lake and really are looking forward to heading back. I would highly recommend staying in the cabins to anyone considering it, was a beautiful experience. Great for children and families. I hope you enjoy these pictures as much as I enjoyed the trip!


----------



## WeirPhishin

New gear! Obviously had to get some more chatter baits since I caught a fish on one. 2 new minis and 1 regular angry dragon. Also a new top raider in baby mallard. Weather looks like it will be hot and nice this weekend. Planning on heading to West branch Sunday morning trying to get another one in the boat.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Fished the branch yesterday morning with my wife. She was excited after seeing the small one caught and even got up at 5:30 to go. It was a beautiful morning and 60 digress when we left the house. We were fishing by 7:15am with the major starting at 9am. Water tem- was 68 and warmed up to 72. We fished the campground cover and only moved one fish. My buck tail was about 10 feet away and I seen a musky following and then speed up and try to bite my lure but missed it. I went into my 8 but it flared off and never seen again. Was probably 30-35” fish and my wife got to see it also. so. That was pretty cool and we were very close to a hookup.
We fished till 12pm with not much to show exact seeing some spawning carp in the weeds. We head out to the main lake area to head over to the beach and meet my in laws with my son. The beach area was packed and the main lake was a total Sh*t show. We beached the and east Ford chicken on the beach. I took the whole fam over to silver creek bay where it was packed and we swam off the boat for few hrs which my son loved so much.

so no fish in the net but a great day on the water.

This weekend we leave for a week vacation to western Michigan. I’ve rented a Vrbo on an inland lake in MI that the family with be heading up to. I’ve looked and seems that area of MI is not loaded with Muskie lakes but pike are abundant. I’ve never caught a pike and they seem very similar to Muskie so that is my goal for the week! Catch a big pike! Any recommendations on tactics vs Muskie if any. Or if anyone has a lake that they would suggest to try. I was looking at Hamlin Lake. We are staying on a small lake but wanted to drag the boat to some different spots to check out. There supposedly some Muskie in Hamlin also. This the general area I’ll be at just about 30 mins east of Lundington.


----------



## WeirPhishin

I have new toys on the way! Pulled the trigger on a Garmin panoptix Livescope LV32 system running through a Echomap Ultra 106sv. I’m going install this on my bow with the live scope transducer off the trolling motor shaft and the chirp/down/side transducer off the bottom of motor. Anyone else using panoptix and have tips or suggestions? It seems like such a great technology.

This planned setup wasn’t going to work on my current power drive trolling motor so I have a new Ulterra 24v 80lb coming also! I’ve been wanting to upgrade my trolling motor and get ipilot with spot lock for a while now. Although I definitely didn’t need it the auto stow and deploy looks so awesome! I do fish alone sometime so it will be very nice to have one less thing to worry about.

Regardless this is some serious upgrades to the Dickin Around but well worth it I hope as I’m trying to optimize my limited time on the water. Things are going well and I’m blessed to be able to do this type of stuff but it wasn’t always like this! The panoptix alone cost as much as my first boat 😬😜. Although the more gear I buy the more embarrassing it is when I don’t catch anything 😂

Another monetary sacrifice to the Muskie Gods I suppose. Tight lines everyone!


----------



## joekacz

WeirPhishin said:


> I have new toys on the way! Pulled the trigger on a Garmin panoptix Livescope LV32 system running through a Echomap Ultra 106sv. I’m going install this on my bow with the live scope transducer off the trolling motor shaft and the chirp/down/side transducer off the bottom of motor. Anyone else using panoptix and have tips or suggestions? It seems like such a great technology.
> 
> This planned setup wasn’t going to work on my current power drive trolling motor so I have a new Ulterra 24v 80lb coming also! I’ve been wanting to upgrade my trolling motor and get ipilot with spot lock for a while now. Although I definitely didn’t need it the auto stow and deploy looks so awesome! I do fish alone sometime so it will be very nice to have one less thing to worry about.
> 
> Regardless this is some serious upgrades to the Dickin Around but well worth it I hope as I’m trying to optimize my limited time on the water. Things are going well and I’m blessed to be able to do this type of stuff but it wasn’t always like this! The panoptix alone cost as much as my first boat 😬😜. Although the more gear I buy the more embarrassing it is when I don’t catch anything 😂
> 
> Another monetary sacrifice to the Muskie Gods I suppose. Tight lines everyone!


So let me see,this all started with you just wanting to hook a Muskie ,hmmm. LOL You are HOOKED! Enjoy!


----------



## BaddFish

I don't have much experience with Pike, but have caught a few at Mosquito (on accident) & a couple in rivers (chasing Muskie)
They like lots of flash & color- spoons of all colors work...larger rapala's...average to small sized bucktails....they are like Muskie except they're feeding windows are more aggressive and last longer!
From what I hear from guys up north- Pike really become the nuisance in some lakes...they overrun the population and they get stunted in size, then you get a ton of "hammer handles"

Let us know how the Panoptix works out! I'm hoping maybe next year to upgrade


----------



## WeirPhishin

Snuck in a quick evening trip to WB today. Fished from 5:30 to 9pm. Water was 80 degrees in the cove we fished. Seen one follow and had one hooked up briefly. Was working a big chatter bait and finishing my 8 when out of no where comes a musky and clobbers it right at the boat. I was certainly surprised and had the fish hooked up long enough to call for the net when it flipped or flopped out of the water and got off.😬 was probably about 35” fish and would of been nice to boat but that’s how it goes. Such an exhilarating 10 seconds though.


----------



## wivywoo

Regarding the I-Pilot you have upgraded to, I will never have another boat without one. IMO you will enjoy that as much if not more than the Panoptix. I will be retiring next July and a new boat is in my future. I-Pilot will be a must have option.
As far as the Michigan trip goes, I have caught lots of pike out of Cadillac and Mitchell thru the ice. Not sure how it is in the summer. 
Good luck!


----------



## WeirPhishin

Well some other additional changes to the boat electronics are happening. In search of adding a sonar/down/side imaging transducer to the new 10’’ Ultra echo map I seen that it was priced for the high-quality high definition GT54 to be $350 just for the transducer. 😮🙃 Cabelas is running sale on 7’’ echomap graphs with the GT54 transducers for $450 so I ordered 2 of them. Going all garmin graphs , 2 7’’ at console with the 10’’ on the bow. I’ll have the panoptix livescope transducer and a GT54 off the trolling motor and another GT54 off the stern network so all 3 graphs can use any of the 3 transducers and share information. This seems like a really great set up Compared to what I currently have. I plan on selling the 2 hummingbird units and just going to Garmin route. I like the hummingbird units but messed up not getting a network capable unit initially.

This is going to be quite a project for me and my buddy to do all this installing in network conversion with the new graphs and trolling motor. Planning on waiting until the lake waters get too hot for us to fish for musky.


----------



## joekacz

WeirPhishin said:


> Well some other additional changes to the boat electronics are happening. In search of adding a sonar/down/side imaging transducer to the new 10’’ Ultra echo map I seen that it was priced for the high-quality high definition GT54 to be $350 just for the transducer. 😮🙃 Cabelas is running sale on 7’’ echomap graphs with the GT54 transducers for $450 so I ordered 2 of them. Going all garmin graphs , 2 7’’ at console with the 10’’ on the bow. I’ll have the panoptix livescope transducer and a GT54 off the trolling motor and another GT54 off the stern network so all 3 graphs can use any of the 3 transducers and share information. This seems like a really great set up Compared to what I currently have. I plan on selling the 2 hummingbird units and just going to Garmin route. I like the hummingbird units but messed up not getting a network capable unit initially.
> 
> This is going to be quite a project for me and my buddy to do all this installing in network conversion with the new graphs and trolling motor. Planning on waiting until the lake waters get too hot for us to fish for musky.


There is no cure for the disease!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Should be able to target weed edges with big 1/2 oz spinner baits for pike. Topwater along steep banks with timber if there is any. Windblown rock islands and points will hold them as well. 
I would suggest taking a bass rod Incase you find there are a bunch of hammer handles. Might make it more enjoyable. 
If your wanting to concentrate on big pike I'd fish deep. Deep weed edges or deep rock piles of you can find them. Or fish shallow water near deep drop offs at dusk and dawn or thru the night. Especially if the water is really clear. Also if there are any rivers/creeks with current entering the lake these will bring in bigger like at times as well. 
In the lakes with mostly stunted fish we always just casted are arms off for the hammer handles in weedy bays hoping a big girl would show up eventually. And more often then not they would. 
Like has been mentioned the feeding windows for pike are way longer, the chance of catching a bunch are really good if the population is high. And you should be up there in time to still get good numbers if you find them. 
Good luck and enjoy! There not musky but they are a blast. It's funny how they get a bad rap the further north you go.


----------



## BaddFish

WeirPhishin said:


> Well some other additional changes to the boat electronics are happening. In search of adding a sonar/down/side imaging transducer to the new 10’’ Ultra echo map I seen that it was priced for the high-quality high definition GT54 to be $350 just for the transducer. 😮🙃 Cabelas is running sale on 7’’ echomap graphs with the GT54 transducers for $450 so I ordered 2 of them. Going all garmin graphs , 2 7’’ at console with the 10’’ on the bow. I’ll have the panoptix livescope transducer and a GT54 off the trolling motor and another GT54 off the stern network so all 3 graphs can use any of the 3 transducers and share information. This seems like a really great set up Compared to what I currently have. I plan on selling the 2 hummingbird units and just going to Garmin route. I like the hummingbird units but messed up not getting a network capable unit initially.
> 
> This is going to be quite a project for me and my buddy to do all this installing in network conversion with the new graphs and trolling motor. Planning on waiting until the lake waters get too hot for us to fish for musky.


I really like Garmin products! Very much interested in how your setup works for you....heck, I may need to hitch a ride sometime! (But please, no dickin around when I'm on board!)


----------



## WeirPhishin

BaddFish said:


> I really like Garmin products! Very much interested in how your setup works for you....heck, I may need to hitch a ride sometime! (But please, no dickin around when I'm on board!)


yea you’ll have too once all rigged for sure. I’m really wanting to plan a weekend trip to st. Clair in fall. Honestly it seems like it be more action when we’re dickin around then when we’re not LOL

I’ve always like Garmin stuff too. Have had their e- collars for my dogs for years and work great. I almost went full Garmin mode and ordered a Garmin force trolling motor. It has some really cool features and is supposed to be much quieter but couldn’t get away from the auto deploy/stow. That damn ulterra commerical where the guy launches boat solo and deploys ulterra and drives it away with ipilot and then has it pick him up at dock was very effective. It’s like a remote control boat now and it’s crazy. Cant wait to install all this stuff. Now realizing I need a network hub, which are all on back order. I’m sure I’ll find one.

In the mean time a have an awesome week planned for Michigan. Spent the last few days rigging some light action rods with slip bobbers for bank fishing at the house with my son and family. Have a plethora of medium action bait casters and spinning rods and then additionally my heavy Musky gear. Really looking forward to just spending some time relaxing and doing some fishing. Lake Hamlin on the west side is supposedly not too bad right now for the pike and musky. Got a couple new baits to try! I really enjoy watching today’s angler on YouTube and bought a couple of these Lee lures. A big momma flap tail and boilermaker . Can’t wait to try these for some top water in Michigan.


----------



## Fishballz

I got my first follow on Lee's flap tail on tues. Those boilermakers pull hard! Have not used them a ton but think it will be a good bait when the weeds are up high and for a night grind. I know Lee caught a giant at night in one of his videos on that boilermaker

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirPhishin

Fishballz said:


> I got my first follow on Lee's flap tail on tues. Those boilermakers pull hard! Have not used them a ton but think it will be a good bait when the weeds are up high and for a night grind. I know Lee caught a giant at night in one of his videos on that boilermaker
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Nice! Were you just doing a slow steady retrieve with the flap tail? I really like how the Boilermakers move through the water with the front down and hook up. I’m surprised to hear that they pull so hard with the single blade and feeling light In hand. It is definitely going to be getting some water time this week.


----------



## Gotworms

Weir you mention the fishing for musky with bass rods. One time I was at the branch landed two fish my buddy had none. They were not crazy prob 38 and a 42 inch fish. We had fished for a bout eight hrs and it was a grind casting the whole time. It was spring of year so my buddy started throwing some bass baits around on one of my spinning rods prob because his arms were about to fall off. This was way before 9 ft rods we had fence posts with 50 pound test. All of the sudden I see shad scattering like their there heads were on fire and their a$&$() were catching. I yelled at him cast cast then all of the sudden his reel is screaming. He had it for about twenty seconds when that fish turned u could see its whole side was the biggest musky I have ever seen. It opened a hole in water prob 4 ft across then just like that it was over. All except him smashing my 150 dollar croix rod into the side of my boat. Was def over 50 way bigger then any I’ve caught.A fish that size will over power bass tackle in a minute and u never know when one is gonna hit. I also watched my youngest son loose one this spring on a swim bait on a spinning rod set up for bass. Never even saw that one.


----------



## Lawrencep

Hey me and my boy were planning to go to wb next weekend can you use the campground dock as a non camper?


----------



## COmmodore 64

Not during the season. However, I _think_ you can buy a sticker? Even if you don't camp? I could be wrong.

But, the other ramps are fine, too. It's not that big a lake.


----------



## Fishballz

WeirPhishin said:


> Nice! Were you just doing a slow steady retrieve with the flap tail? I really like how the Boilermakers move through the water with the front down and hook up. I’m surprised to hear that they pull so hard with the single blade and feeling light In hand. It is definitely going to be getting some water time this week.


Yes, just slow and steady. I have yet to catch a top water ski myself. To be fair, I don't throw them enough as I do not have allot of confidence in them though. Hopefully I can get it done this season, everyone loves a blow-up on top water

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirPhishin

Just wrapping g up the Michigan vacation week and about to head back to Cleveland. We had an absolute blast up here and had some great weather. The lake our house was on sitting next too was fantastic and worked out great. I went fishing multiple times a day and we did pretty good. My buddy read that there were musky in our small little lake but I really believe him but we started off initially throwing bigger musky style baits in hope of a musky or a pike. We were able to find the pike but no musky. All the pike were what I believe to be hammer handle quality of 20’’ or less but still really fun to catch and a beautiful fish! The pike acted like musky sometimes too and we seen a couple boatside hits, follows, or multiple swipes at bait. We also noticed the pike would ‘bump’ our baits and just kinda hit it with their nose to see what it would do. We could not figure out how to get a bite after the bump. I tried quick retrieve, let bait fall like it’s dead and little twitch jerks. skinny slippery guys, one slipped through the holes of my musky net as I went to get my camera lol. We lost a good about at the boat trying to flipped them in. 


I fished every morning and watched the sunrise and I was the only fishing boat out there. I don’t think the lake gets a ton of pressure and it showed as we had some good outings and cool fish caught.

Yesterday we had a three way hook up at the same time and we landed a pike (spinner bait), crappie (jerk bait) and and large mount bass (Whopper plopper)! That was a a first for me and the boat 🤯🤯🤯earlier in the week we had a double but one got off. Ether way that was awesome. My wife was dying to get a pike and she got a couple casting a spinner bait which is impressive. She’s never used artificial lures before. I was able to get a pike on top water which is my favorite. Caught some bass tossing a frog 🐸 into the lillies. Everything worked it seemed. The lake had big aggressive rock bass even though hardly any rocks! I caught several on my small musky black/chartreuse single bladed buck tail, two of them were 10’’ long.


----------



## WeirPhishin




----------



## joekacz

Nice pic's but the best of all was the youngster wearing a big smile and a life jacket.Lot of us tend to forget that falling off a dock is just as falling out of a boat.Was that gill part of the shore lunch??


----------



## Bass knuckles

Looks like an amazing trip! Awesome report


----------



## JohnJH

Got this one this morning down at salt fork trolling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Of you want to catch alot of pike and some possibly big ones try conneaut lake pennsylvania. Firetiger spinnerbaits trolled just fast enough to tick the weed tops can give amazing results


----------



## WeirPhishin

joekacz said:


> Nice pic's but the best of all was the youngster wearing a big smile and a life jacket.Lot of us tend to forget that falling off a dock is just as falling out of a boat.Was that gill part of the shore lunch??


Thx! Little man did great this week and doesn’t mind having his life jacket on. We’ve taught him it’s part of being on/near the boat. He Had a blast catching gills the dock. The only fish the visited the frying pan was a small pike that inhaled a Mepps #5 Agila and was certain to die after lure removal. We wanted to try pike so that was the poor guy that got ate. The Pike was surprisingly pretty good and I don’t even like eating fish.


----------



## joekacz

WeirPhishin said:


> Thx! Little man did great this week and doesn’t mind having his life jacket on. We’ve taught him it’s part of being on/near the boat. He Had a blast catching gills the dock. The only fish the visited the frying pan was a small pike that inhaled a Mepps #5 Agila and was certain to die after lure removal. We wanted to try pike so that was the poor guy that got ate. The Pike was surprisingly pretty good and I don’t even like eating fish.


That’s funny that with the passion that you have for fishing that you don’t care to eat them. I have 2 friends one was a charter captain that would not eat a fish and the other would not touch a weapon of any kind but would cook and eat all of the wild game you would give him. I enjoy reading your reports,thanks.


----------



## BaddFish

That my friend...is what some folks around here call "A Good Ole Fishing Trip!" 
Well done sir, great to see your son getting into the act too! I could use a trip like that for sure..


----------



## WeirPhishin

The Dickin Around electronics upgrade is fully underway and nearing completion! My buddy and I were able to pull/swap my power drive 55lb 12v TM for the new ulterra 80lb 24v tm. We got it mounted up nicely and we wanted to make it was working properly so we deployed it while boat was on on the trailer 🙃 It looked clear but it turns the power head and hit the trailer a little lol. No damage or anything. We ended jacking the bow of the boat up to clear the winch to get back into stowed position. We also rank direct 10g wire supply line to a terminal strip mounted under my console. This will supply the 12v for all the aftermarket electronics were adding. We ran another 10g supply wire tot the bow for powering as it seemed easier than running 3 power wires back to console.

I got both the Garmin Echomap 7’’s mounted on ram mounts at the console and the 10” ultra mounted on the bow. I just installed a precise sonar wire guard kit for the livescope transducer which seems nice. Was very difficult getting transducer wire into coiled hose. Here are few pictures of the progress.I’m out of town for work this weekend so no fishing or progress. All I need to do is buy some terminal connectors and plug everything into power. We should be good for a water test followed shortly by some Muskie fishing.

the network hub is on backorder still but that should be the last component needed to have all 3 units communicate and share transducers/information.

Anyone getting some toothy critters lately?


----------



## allwayzfishin

Can you share pics/info on your livescope install? I have two 93sv units with the gms10 hub and live scope along with a power drive ipilot unit. Currently the livescope is on a portable box with a pole. But I'm looking to mount it on the shaft of the minnkota, unfortunately the transducer interferes with stowing. Looking for mounting options. Thanks and congrats on your new electronics. Your gonna love that livescope man.


----------



## WeirPhishin

allwayzfishin said:


> Can you share pics/info on your livescope install? I have two 93sv units with the gms10 hub and live scope along with a power drive ipilot unit. Currently the livescope is on a portable box with a pole. But I'm looking to mount it on the shaft of the minnkota, unfortunately the transducer interferes with stowing. Looking for mounting options. Thanks and congrats on your new electronics. Your gonna love that livescope man.


Thx! This isn’t my boat boat but this is what I used to mount my livescope transducer. Cable gaurs system for livescope has pole to mount and protect wires during deployment. I haven’t yet deployed/stowed ulterra with it on yet but reviews online said it was worth the price tag.

it’s interesting you’re wanting to put on trolling motor shaft as I was considering setting up an independent pole for the live scope transducer. I’m not sure how much the movement of the motor will interfere with my usage of the livescope. I guess I’ll see!


----------



## WeirPhishin

Got out this week to WB to water test everything and did a little fishing. Decided to sneak out Monday evening during the heat wave. As usual we had no trouble finding the one thunderstorm as soon as I hooked the boat up to the truck. Was a pretty gnarly down pour that only happens when you have an uncovered boat attached 😂😂😂. The skies cleared and we made to the lake. The water temp on my electronics said 79-81 but the WB Facebook pages has pool temp listed at 76 Monday (80 as of Wednesday per FB page).

All the new electronics worked well! The learning curve of all the new equipment did distract from fishing but will be beneficial in long run. It didn’t take long to get the hang of the new ulterra foot pedal. I really loved all the new features the ulterra gave us. Auto stow/deploy is just plain fun and the spot lock is awesome. The 24v system can really live the boat easier and we were able to go 3mph on it. There was one major problem I have with my ulterra which is the shaft length. I bought the 45” as I was very concerned about have too much extra shaft sticking up crowding my bow space. My last TM was 50” and was long enough but the ulterra chokes up on the shaft about 4” and with that plus the difference it’s too short. 😕🙃. My live scope was barley submerged even in small waves. So that kinda stinks. I was able to find a 60” model somehow on bass pro even though national backorder everywhere else

So I’m gonna swap for the 60” and sell the 45” shaft ulterra. It’s bassicly new with about 2 hrs of usage and 5 deploys? If anyone is interested in saving a few hundred bucks on the 45” please DM me. My new one should be here Friday and swap will be done this weekend and will be available Monday. $2100 cash pickup (North Royalton) 💰 Ulterra 24v 80lb thrust 45” shaft with I pilot.Will come with heading sensor/remote/foot pedal and all paperwork. Warranty not even registered yet. Brand new it was $2350 before tax.

The live scope and 106 ultra Echomap was awesome! The 10” screen with higher resolution really looks crispy upfront and be been seen from stern of boat also. The scope being mounted to the trolling motor does leave something to be desired about having it stationary. I don’t plan to use it religiously and constantly stare but I can see how much more effective a pole mount would be. Pole mounts just look ugly and cumbersome for storage. Regardless the imaging is truly insane. There are definitely fish in WB, we seen em. We did not see any Muskie size fish but plenty of other swimming stuff. Cant wait to spend some more time with it.

We didn’t catch anything and one had 1 follow. Was good trip overall testing everything out and happy our installation was successful. Seems with this heat and water temp the musky hunt will be stopped until the it cools off some. I have a busy July that won’t allow for much fishing anyways. I’m sure I’ll find a way back on the water soon enough through. I bet I can still fish Muskie in St. Clair. Might be time to plan a road trip. Tight lines everyone!


----------



## WeirPhishin

Operation upgrade is fully complete and the Dickin Around is ready for battle. Got my 60” shaft ulterra installed. Made everything look nice and neat with the wires and everything is operational. Got the panoptix on a separate pole mount by fishing specialities. It’s pretty slick, the base mount just attaches to my rail system and you just drop the down rod with transducer into a machined funnel. Takes about 2 seconds to setup and break down. They give you plastic thumb screws also to attached the base so they break before mount does if there’s a collision. Being able to independently control the direction of the panoptix will be a huge advantage. Plus we can move the down rod really to anywhere in the boat depending on what style of fishing we are doing.


overall I’m super happy with the electronics conversion. My wife doesn’t seem as excited 🤷‍♂️ Hopefully this will help us get a few more fish on the boat. Gonna hopefully get out this Sunday for some fishing. Here are some finished pics. Gave her a nice wash today too.











































Enough wasting money, back to Muskies. 



So Water temp at WB seems to be at or over 80 but there’s a Muskie tourney there also? I’m a little perplexed. I know it’s not against the law to muskie fish with high water temps but there seems to be a consensus that at 80 above fish die. Per WB Facebook pool temp of 79.33 degrees as of Friday. I’m sure it may drop slightly with this cool weather. Also not sure where this is taking as my electronics were reading about 4 degrees warmer that may FB page in the shallow areas we were fishing two weeks ago. 

What are other people thoughts? I’m sure this has been discussed before.


----------



## snag

We were on the west end tonight for cats and we saw a muskie charter out till dark , he was trolling all over. A big tan boat with a radar unit on top and had out riggers out. I’m figuring he was a guide. He’s still after them$$. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

It seems you have the right equipment and the fishes best interest. I'd think you would be fine this weekend. Especially if it rains anymore. I'd be more worried if the temps didn't drop and the the rain fronts didn't move through.
I say go have at it! But there's guys in here that know more then me about the subject.


----------



## WeirPhishin

snag said:


> We were on the west end tonight for cats and we saw a muskie charter out till dark , he was trolling all over. A big tan boat with a radar unit on top and had out riggers out. I’m figuring he was a guide. He’s still after them$$.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bring up an interesting point. If you’re guiding its more permissible as it’s your livelihood. Hindsight, I should of just went and got my Captains license, registered an LLC and all my Muskie toys could of been tax deductible business expenses 🧐🤯😉. Even my damn boat. Does it matter if my guide service only takes one customer, who happens to be my buddy, and is losing thousands of dollar each year? I should look into this. Dickin Around Guide service perhaps coming soon with virtually no availability.



Saugeyefisher said:


> It seems you have the right equipment and the fishes best interest. I'd think you would be fine this weekend. Especially if it rains anymore. I'd be more worried if the temps didn't drop and the the rain fronts didn't move through.
> I say go have at it! But there's guys in here that know more then me about the subject.


the weather certainly cooled and I’m sure it’s dropped the water temp some. I may try and sneak out for em Sunday afternoon. Quick landing and release would be a must, if we could hook one.


----------



## snag

Yeah that boat he had was set up, not knocking anyone going for skis. That’s the guys business so you go when ever your booked. He had just one fella with him. You probably have seen him I’m sure, a key west boat with decals on the sides.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07

Well i now completely understand the just go bass fishing comments. I was out at West Branch early this morning bass fishing. The bass fishing was less then memorable but the Musky were more then cooperative, I landed 3. 1 hit a topwater in less then 3 feet Of water and the other 2 came on a soft plastic flipping tree tops.


----------



## WeirPhishin

DL07 said:


> Well i now completely understand the just go bass fishing comments. I was out at West Branch early this morning bass fishing. The bass fishing was less then memorable but the Musky were more then cooperative, I landed 3. 1 hit a topwater in less then 3 feet Of water and the other 2 came on a soft plastic flipping tree tops.


nice! Any good size? What part of WB were they hiding?


----------



## DL07

I tried not to handle them to much so no actual measurements. I'd guess 38"-42" as they would not fit in my net. I kept them in the water the whole time, half in the net just long enough to remove the hooks and release them. They all came mid lake across from the campground


----------



## WeirPhishin

The Dickin Around 2.0 was able to get on the water yesterday. The weather yesterday seemed less than cooperative but we thought we had a nice window from 1-4pm to hit WB. The weather cell slowed way down and our entire trip window was going to be torrential down pour. With the weather heading right to the branch and just having a 2 day Muskie tourney we made the decision to head a different direction. We drove down to Clear Fork Res. to try out a new spot. The weather worked out perfectly, we go crushed with rain on way down but right when go there was ending and we had decent weather for the next 4-5 hrs.

We made our way down the Clear fork and hit the marina. We couldn’t believe the trailers in the lot, prolly close to 50 😬😜. As we approach the launch Right around 1pm about 20 or so bass boat we’re all coming in. Looked like a tourney was ending but we were kinda in the middle of cluster F trying to get out. Once the bass fisherman noticed we were musky hunters, they quickly moved aside and let us through 😂😂. Seemed that was the main attraction that day as there was only 1other boat out the rest of the day. We spent some time around the above water islands and then hit part of the North bank. Clear fork is shallow with very little weeds/structure and not many coves. Very different compared WB. Was nice not having any boat traffic or jet skis though. What temp was 75 degrees and murky/stained color. Had a super close encounter with a beautiful mature bald eagle, gliding about 20 yards over head and landing in a near by tree. It was our first timing noticing the natural camouflage the white head gives the bald eagle. It’s black body is lost in the shadow of trees and it’s white head moves undetected against the backdrop of the clouds/sky. Pretty neat.

We hadn’t seen any fish on the northern side. so we went and fished some submerged islands in open water to no avail. A nice fella named Bob was trolling for Muskie and stopped by to chat, he was experiencing similar luck but was super nice. He was glad to share what information he had about Clear Fork and we continued on our ways. We made our way to the southern shore which to my surprise was holding some weed beds. We worked the weeds and I tossed on a musky size jitterbug. That thing is a loud as a shaved possum in the sun! I had been using a my panoptix during the trip mostly just located drop offs, weeds, bait, and smaller fish but I look down as. I haven’t been able to use it to locate a Muskie yet but it is seriously so cool to see all the fish swimming in the water. I was nearing the end of my retrieve and seen a big blob go across my screen. I thought now way that’s what I think it is and as I looked up at my bait coming in boatside seen a pretty decent size musky right behind my jitterbug. It turned off but was so cool to see on the scope and then the follow. Like most of Muskie fishing it all happens so fast it’s hard to even really what’s happening during the moment. We never seen that fish again or any others the rest of the day. Not the greatest results but we were really happy to get and try out the newly rigged boat. Overall Clear Fork was nice and will definitely return again the future. It’s a little further drive for a less productive lake but there are some benefits to it. Just gonna have to keep casting I suppose!


----------



## WeirPhishin

Heading to WB tomorrow morning bright and early to try to get one in the bag. Last time at WB the coves were pretty thick with weeds, choked up in a lot of areas. I can only assume it’s even worse now so I’m gonna focus on a different approach. Going to focus primarily on on some deep areas with points, drop off and the several underwater islands. I have not spent lot of time anywhere other than shallow coves.

If it were you, what bait you gonna put on first?


----------



## K gonefishin

The deep bite is on. How you attack it is up to you. We pulled a real big one Sunday evening trolling, buddies have have been getting big ones deep too but plenty of guys getting em in the usual spots as well.


----------



## WeirPhishin

I was able to get out on the water to West branch this morning. Hooked up the boat picked up my cousin and we were on the water by 5:45 AM. Water temp was 75 degrees, clear. We headed to the main channel to try to focus on Some underwater islands and transition points to deeper water. We made two drifts with the west wind leading it carry us over several islands. Did not find any fish or see any on the islands but got to a main link point with the weeds and was able to find one swimming amongst them on the panoptix. Just seen it briefly but it was a big something. Could’ve been something else I suppose but we never did get a visual with our own eyes and never had any action from that fish. We continued along the main lake weed edge fishing 10 feet of water or so with five for the weeds. I have been switching between some of my usual beats but had on a black double bladed bucktail through it right against the shoreline and after a few turns felt like a log head laid into my lure an it was just weight. I hit it with a good Hookset and fish on! Really nice 39” thick muskie that put up a very great fight broke the water. Was really great to get in the boat after a debacle net job lol. 


















We work that out or sure a little more but then decided to make a move back to a cove. I had moved one other fish that followed my bucktail to the boat and turned off and it was sometime before anything else happened. My cousin had mentioned about how we start becoming lazy with our techniques at the end of several hours of fishing. Just as talking about it, a decent size muskie Came out of the darkness and porpoised out of the water as he pulled it his lure out. 😮 was wild. He made another short cast out in the similar direction brought his Luer to the boat did his first turn of the eighth when that same fish came out again followed to his second turn and then bit! Fish on! Boat side on the 8 after the same fish just purpoised last cast. 😬🤯 we were able to get it in the bag, although my netting job was not without several flaws, and we had our first multiple fish day! A 31” clean fish that really made my cousins day! We stopped fishing around 10am and had a fantastic morning! Cant wait to get back out again! Something about these fish!


----------



## K gonefishin

Nice work! 2 fish day is good in anyones book. Maybe more importantly what Phish shows you hitting? I'm AC bound and likely that's it till NYE run.


----------



## WeirPhishin

K gonefishin said:


> Nice work! 2 fish day is good in anyones book. Maybe more importantly what Phish shows you hitting? I'm AC bound and likely that's it till NYE run.


 ⭕⭕⭕🐡🐠🐟 we’re heading down to do the 3 night run at Noblesville 😬🤗😁 can’t wait. Might hit one of the Hershey shows but that’s it. I’ll be at blossom, Cincinnati and maybe Darrien lake dead and co shows also.


----------



## K gonefishin

Nice schedule, I'll hit jrad and Primus at the pavilliion and Dead Co at Blossom. I've done 3 at DC great venue, wish I could go but have my dad's 70th that weekend.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Dickin Around version 2.1 beta is underway. I love the 10” screen on bow for livescope but was little small when split screen with the map. Cabelas just restocked the Echomap UHD 73sv with transducers on sale for $450 so I got one more for the bow to be dedicated map display. The GT54 transducer that comes with it I sold for $170 on eBay so only about $280 net to add another 7” unit. Im pretty sure I’m maxed out with graphs at this point lol. How many units does it take before I’m officially Pro Staff? Do I just get a letter in the mail or something 😂🤣
Figuring I should isolate all the fish finders power and add an additional power supply. I’ve got a 100ah Lithium battery on the way, only 26lbs. I’m gonna move the entire graph power supply to that battery as to not drain my cranking battery.



















I may be able to sneak out this afternoon/evening to WB and try for some slime. Wonder what this cool temps will do to them. Anyone move or catching any


----------



## snag

WBranch west end is mud near 14, dirty around any tribs, water level up and water in front of ramps . Imagine water temp dropped with all the rain we had.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirPhishin

We were able to sneak out and make it to West branch yesterday evening for a short trip. Took care of some things around the house and we were on the water by 4:30 PM. Was very surprised at the remaining number of pleasure boats in bays and in the main lake for being later in the day on a Sunday. Reminds me of caddy shack every time. Very surprising and fortunate that there are not more boating accidents. I’d be afraid to take my children there tubing during a time like that. 
Regardless, the water was high as hell! Seems the shoreline was up 3-5’ compared to a few weeks ago. Water temp. Was 78 degrees on my graphs but listed as 65 degrees per WB FB page yesterday. We fished a southern side bay to get out of the riff raft and found some good weeds and Muskie looking area. Nothing to show for it though. We moved across to the no wake west side zone and found most of the other anglers. Tried another bay/cover with plenty of bait fish and weeds but no Muskie action. Finally tried our favorited campground cove for the major starting at 7:30p but never seen a fish. 😕 That’s how it goes it seems. Beautiful evening on the water with my buddy though.

The livescope has been incredible. Although we have not utilized it effectively to yield more Muskies in the boat, what you see is mesmerizing. It is so neat to have a live view under the water. It really helps us get setup right off structure and constantly confirms fishing lore about where fish are located. We did identify a few large fish yesterday that may of been Muskie but couldn’t get them to do anything with out baits. Still trying to figure out how we use this tool effectively but my review after 3-4 trips is that while it’s is rather expensive the advancement of imaging is truly next level. Once we got the setting adjusted its clear, crisp, and easy to see weeds, stumps, fish etc. 11/10 would recommend.


----------



## BaddFish

I fished Pyma yesterday afternoon/evening until 10pm- didn't move a fish, IMO the heavy rains and cold front, bright sun, made them have lockjaw. Saturday was the day to be out, cloud cover, T-storms rolling through...life gets in the way alot.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Got some new bits to try out next time. A suick, giant jackpot (walk the dog style topwater) and a 10” all white Poseidon. The are all new style baits compared to what have already so looking forward-expanding my options. I read about suicks allthe time and seem dive and rise baits are very effective. Not looking like I’ll be able to get out till next week to try em.


----------



## Outasync

I love the suick red hot thrillers. Burts are another good dive and rise bait. Ive had luck with suicks making 3 ft pulls and also just light taps to pull it under and let it resurface.


----------



## WeirPhishin

New lure! Still waiting to get out but scored this really cool top water creeper style called Frakenspitz. Such a cool bait I can’t wait to give it some water time. Love watching videos of them Muskie hitting the creepers next to the boat.


----------



## HappySnag

WeirPhishin said:


> New lure! Still waiting to get out but scored this really cool top water creeper style called Frakenspitz. Such a cool bait I can’t wait to give it some water time. Love watching videos of them Muskie hitting the creepers next to the boat.
> View attachment 473329
> 
> View attachment 473330
> 
> View attachment 473331


i would change the hooks to inline hooks 2/0 to 5/0 ,beter quality hooks,beter hook up and less mes in the net.


----------



## snag

That lure looks a bigger version of the heddon crazy crawler from back in the 60 s. For bass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burnsj5

Camped this past week up there (Caesars creek is my home lake), temps 77-78. Raised 8 and had one hit but didn't get hooks. Had 4 sites with family for my son's 1st bday, only could get away for a few hours in the morning or evening so had to make the most of my time. Seems like majority of fish are deep on the breaks or deeper weed edges. Should have spent more time jigging and throwing rubber but wanted to fish my way more so than what the fish wanted. Had some interest on top water so may be worth tossing that around next time youre out if you can with stand all the floating weeds.


----------



## WeirPhishin

burnsj5 said:


> Camped this past week up there (Caesars creek is my home lake), temps 77-78. Raised 8 and had one hit but didn't get hooks. Had 4 sites with family for my son's 1st bday, only could get away for a few hours in the morning or evening so had to make the most of my time. Seems like majority of fish are deep on the breaks or deeper weed edges. Should have spent more time jigging and throwing rubber but wanted to fish my way more so than what the fish wanted. Had some interest on top water so may be worth tossing that around next time youre out if you can with stand all the floating weeds.


 Thanks for the report! It’s been tough for us lately too fishing shallow. We made it out on the water this evening to WB, water was 79 degrees. Lots of floating weeds and silty dirt for 1’ deep in lots of area in the main lake. We got on the water around our usual 5:15p with the sun high and hot with little breeze that kept quiting on us. We tried a new bay along the north side, hit another on the south side and didn’t see a thing. We finally gave in and drove down to the dam and fished the entire length moving 0 fish and sweating a lot. Made a final move back to another bay by campground. Right at dusk my buddy was throwing the new black loon creeper on and had finally raised one. It followed to the boat and went under. After a minute or so of casting back in same area, the same Muskie came up from behind my top water freak right at the boat and nipped at it. I thought I was hooked up but it never really got pinned so I spun it right around again in the 8 and the second turn came back and tried to bite again but missed and then we never seen it again. Was a decent 35”+ fish with a double boat side bite but no hookup. Really cool, always happen so incredibly fast. Made our night even though nothing in the boat. I can see that it doesn’t take 20 years of fishing Muskie to experience these unique encounters.


----------



## sjwano

Just wanted to say I stumbled upon this thread tonight and it made for a great read and learning experience. I’m located near Caesars Creek and got the bug a couple years ago when bass fishing out of my kayak and landed a decent 35” fish. Went on to target them and have done well. Being face to face with a toothy critter in the yak brings a new edge to it. Reminded me of being pulled around by a Striper or King Salmon. I’ve now added a full size boat and your recommendation on Livescope has me interested and re thinking my plan to go with Mega 360 at the bow. Did you consider/compare? I know it’s not “live” but the ability to see in front and all around the boat seems super useful. Of course both would be great to have some day!


----------



## WeirPhishin

sjwano said:


> I’ve now added a full size boat and your recommendation on Livescope has me interested and re thinking my plan to go with Mega 360 at the bow. Did you consider/compare? I know it’s not “live” but the ability to see in front and all around the boat seems super useful. Of course both would be great to have some day!


I did compare the two and for me the livescope just was next level. I do think the 360 is very cool but doesn’t seem terribly different from what I can see with side scan in a limited capacity. Plus it’s kinda bulky transducer, I thought about maybe getting one but feel I’m maxed out on electronics. Hummingbird just released their live imaging it looks like trash IMO. The active target by Lawrence is better but still just not in the same league as Garmin livescope. On a side note, the Echomap unit I recently installed have been perfect. The down and side scan images are crisp and clear. Honestly I think better than my helix units and I can get readings at a higher speed with a transom mounted transducer. It’s neat to see structure or bait with the livescope-e and then confirm on traditional units. Not sure if they’re still on sale but they are definitely worth it if they are.

I’ve mentioned it several times before I the thread but every time we use livescope it blows me away. Seeing balls of bait and game fish swim after them in real time is just fascinating . The one thing I think livescope does fantastically as an actual tool is to help position you on weed edges or drop offs. You can see clear as day where the drops are or humps or whatever. You and then use that to keep your boat just off enough to reach with your cast. Setting up your position using your chart and your livescope really helps for submerged islands etc. With the independent controlled mount I’ve got now, seeing 360 around can be done just by rotating the transducer.





Work schedule changes in my favor allow us to get out yesterday evening! Was a little cooler finally with some clouds and wind forecasted. Major was from 4-730 and the water temps were 79. We had some nice clouds and light rain when we got to the launch around 430. As soon as we pushed off the rain stopped and clouds went away 😐 Fishing off memories my buddy wanted to try the cove that we raised and had one eat on Monday. That fish is rather free spirited it seems as he was no longer back where we left him. We had been fishing 10or less FOW and felt that we needed to fish some deeper areas. We took a ride and worked some outside points and coves that were 15-20 FOW. I feel like I had a harder time fishing this deeper water with the baits I like that usually go >10 down. Regardless we never moved a fish anywhere. The sun was dropping and was gonna finally drop behind trees and we knew this was the time. We made one last move back to the campground. Right at dusk again I was working back my all white Poseidon just as it gets to the boat a musky comes from the opposite direction crushes the bait boat side. I pull up and set the hook, fish on! I call to my buddy and just as I say got one it flopped off. 😑😧🥴 I pointlessly figure 8 for a bit but he was gone. I had him hooked briefly so didn’t think he was gonna bite again.
These fish are insane and I love it. That’s the 3rd boat side bite from 2 fish in the past 2 trips but nothing in the net. My hooks were sharp, I’ve learned my lesson from that. I think my hook set was decent but it seriously happens all in a flash it’s hard to truly analyze. Was a typical WB musky, maybe 35-40” but man did he crush it. Review of the my rubber bait shows some pretty awesome bite marks. There’s some on the tail but plenty on the body of the fish so not sure





























So the hunt continues 🙂🙃 Supposed to cool off here some this weekend. We’re heading right back out early morning Saturday in hopes of bagging one.

My fishing buddy has still not had one single bite. He has been fishing consistently with me for them since we started in March with approx. 50 hrs of casting😯😬 I honestly don’t know why or how it’s possible. He fishes well enough but still no bites. He has had a few follows but has never had one single fish bite. I’ve given him the front of the boat to hit the fresh water first and he has watched me catch 6 and miss several others. All while standing 15’ away from me. I’m not sure how I can help him. He loves fishing large rapla style jerk baits which seem like a great bait. Then he’ll usually throw some of the stuff I usually use but to no avail.

The only things I think I may do differently is fish faster and change baits often.I have a box of baits I routinely throw but switch out often during a trip. I just like using different style baits and trying the out but he is more of a consistent bait user. I use a tranx 400 and seem to work my baits faster while he use the 300 series reel. Maybe these little things make a big difference? If I were him I would of broke my rod by now but he’s remaining patient. Anyone have any advice to help me get him a fish?


----------



## Bass knuckles

WeirPhishin said:


> I did compare the two and for me the livescope just was next level. I do think the 360 is very cool but doesn’t seem terribly different from what I can see with side scan in a limited capacity. Plus it’s kinda bulky transducer, I thought about maybe getting one but feel I’m maxed out on electronics. Hummingbird just released their live imaging it looks like trash IMO. The active target by Lawrence is better but still just not in the same league as Garmin livescope. On a side note, the Echomap unit I recently installed have been perfect. The down and side scan images are crisp and clear. Honestly I think better than my helix units and I can get readings at a higher speed with a transom mounted transducer. It’s neat to see structure or bait with the livescope-e and then confirm on traditional units. Not sure if they’re still on sale but they are definitely worth it if they are.
> 
> I’ve mentioned it several times before I the thread but every time we use livescope it blows me away. Seeing balls of bait and game fish swim after them in real time is just fascinating . The one thing I think livescope does fantastically as an actual tool is to help position you on weed edges or drop offs. You can see clear as day where the drops are or humps or whatever. You and then use that to keep your boat just off enough to reach with your cast. Setting up your position using your chart and your livescope really helps for submerged islands etc. With the independent controlled mount I’ve got now, seeing 360 around can be done just by rotating the transducer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work schedule changes in my favor allow us to get out yesterday evening! Was a little cooler finally with some clouds and wind forecasted. Major was from 4-730 and the water temps were 79. We had some nice clouds and light rain when we got to the launch around 430. As soon as we pushed off the rain stopped and clouds went away 😐 Fishing off memories my buddy wanted to try the cove that we raised and had one eat on Monday. That fish is rather free spirited it seems as he was no longer back where we left him. We had been fishing 10or less FOW and felt that we needed to fish some deeper areas. We took a ride and worked some outside points and coves that were 15-20 FOW. I feel like I had a harder time fishing this deeper water with the baits I like that usually go >10 down. Regardless we never moved a fish anywhere. The sun was dropping and was gonna finally drop behind trees and we knew this was the time. We made one last move back to the campground. Right at dusk again I was working back my all white Poseidon just as it gets to the boat a musky comes from the opposite direction crushes the bait boat side. I pull up and set the hook, fish on! I call to my buddy and just as I say got one it flopped off. 😑😧🥴 I pointlessly figure 8 for a bit but he was gone. I had him hooked briefly so didn’t think he was gonna bite again.
> These fish are insane and I love it. That’s the 3rd boat side bite from 2 fish in the past 2 trips but nothing in the net. My hooks were sharp, I’ve learned my lesson from that. I think my hook set was decent but it seriously happens all in a flash it’s hard to truly analyze. Was a typical WB musky, maybe 35-40” but man did he crush it. Review of the my rubber bait shows some pretty awesome bite marks. There’s some on the tail but plenty on the body of the fish so not sure
> 
> 
> View attachment 473523
> 
> View attachment 473524
> 
> View attachment 473525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the hunt continues 🙂🙃 Supposed to cool off here some this weekend. We’re heading right back out early morning Saturday in hopes of bagging one.
> 
> My fishing buddy has still not had one single bite. He has been fishing consistently with me for them since we started in March with approx. 50 hrs of casting😯😬 I honestly don’t know why or how it’s possible. He fishes well enough but still no bites. He has had a few follows but has never had one single fish bite. I’ve given him the front of the boat to hit the fresh water first and he has watched me catch 6 and miss several others. All while standing 15’ away from me. I’m not sure how I can help him. He loves fishing large rapla style jerk baits which seem like a great bait. Then he’ll usually throw some of the stuff I usually use but to no avail.
> 
> The only things I think I may do differently is fish faster and change baits often.I have a box of baits I routinely throw but switch out often during a trip. I just like using different style baits and trying the out but he is more of a consistent bait user. I use a tranx 400 and seem to work my baits faster while he use the 300 series reel. Maybe these little things make a big difference? If I were him I would of broke my rod by now but he’s remaining patient. Anyone have any advice to help me get him a fish?


tell him keep casting…. His time will come! Hard to believe he has worked tgat much at the branch with no results. Tgat lake is loaded


----------



## WeirPhishin

Bass knuckles said:


> tell him keep casting…. His time will come! Hard to believe he has worked tgat much at the branch with no results. Tgat lake is loaded


i agree I can’t believe it either, maybe tomorrow.




I forgot one interesting part from yesterday’s trip. We saw a black blob swimming under the surface. We weren’t sure what it was so tossed lure by it and it came to surface and it was an otter 🦦 ! We couldn’t believe it. I’ve never seen one in the wild before. Has anyone else see one there before. It definitely wasn’t a beaver, we see them multiple times a trip. It also was not a mink, I’ve seen them before also. it was an otter 🤯


----------



## luredaddy

I have seen otters at West Branch over the last 25 years. Although, I have not seen one during the last four or five years. John


----------



## WeirPhishin

Fished WB this morning. Wanted to beat the weekend pleasure boats so we were on the water by 530am. Nice and cool temps brought the water temp down to 76 degrees. Never moved a fish casting till 11 😐 tried coves, submerged islands , drop offs. Found some nice new spots to fish, even went to deep open water and tried jogging bondy baits for a bit. Just wasn’t happening. Will be a few weeks till I’ll get out again.


----------



## crestliner TS

WeirPhishin said:


> Fished WB this morning. Wanted to beat the weekend pleasure boats so we were on the water by 530am. Nice and cool temps brought the water temp down to 76 degrees. Never moved a fish casting till 11 😐 tried coves, submerged islands , drop offs. Found some nice new spots to fish, even went to deep open water and tried jogging bondy baits for a bit. Just wasn’t happening. Will be a few weeks till I’ll get out again.


Was there this evening, it was a zoo. People at the ramp freakin out cussing at each other and driving through the lot like idiots. No fish, 1 aggressive follow from small pike/muskie.


----------



## WeirPhishin

crestliner TS said:


> Was there this evening, it was a zoo. People at the ramp freakin out cussing at each other and driving through the lot like idiots. No fish, 1 aggressive follow from small pike/muskie.


 Seriously that place gets nuts on the weekends. We’ve had much less issues ever since we stated camping 🏕 every item with go to fish 😉 You say it was possible pike, we never caught or seen pike at WB. Kinda surprised we don’t encounter more in search of musky, it would be a welcomed surprise for me. Either way, seems the muskies weren’t hungry yesterday.


----------



## crestliner TS

WeirPhishin said:


> Seriously that place gets nuts on the weekends. We’ve had much less issues ever since we stated camping 🏕 every item with go to fish 😉 You say it was possible pike, we never caught or seen pike at WB. Kinda surprised we don’t encounter more in search of musky, it would be a welcomed surprise for me. Either way, seems the muskies weren’t hungry yesterday.


There are Pike in there. I have caught a few over the years but usually in spring. Saw a police boat pull over 1 boater while there. They should have been pulling over the jet skiers going full throttle next to shore and in the bays. Aholes everywhere you go.


----------



## BaddFish

WeirPhishin said:


> I did compare the two and for me the livescope just was next level. I do think the 360 is very cool but doesn’t seem terribly different from what I can see with side scan in a limited capacity. Plus it’s kinda bulky transducer, I thought about maybe getting one but feel I’m maxed out on electronics. Hummingbird just released their live imaging it looks like trash IMO. The active target by Lawrence is better but still just not in the same league as Garmin livescope. On a side note, the Echomap unit I recently installed have been perfect. The down and side scan images are crisp and clear. Honestly I think better than my helix units and I can get readings at a higher speed with a transom mounted transducer. It’s neat to see structure or bait with the livescope-e and then confirm on traditional units. Not sure if they’re still on sale but they are definitely worth it if they are.
> 
> I’ve mentioned it several times before I the thread but every time we use livescope it blows me away. Seeing balls of bait and game fish swim after them in real time is just fascinating . The one thing I think livescope does fantastically as an actual tool is to help position you on weed edges or drop offs. You can see clear as day where the drops are or humps or whatever. You and then use that to keep your boat just off enough to reach with your cast. Setting up your position using your chart and your livescope really helps for submerged islands etc. With the independent controlled mount I’ve got now, seeing 360 around can be done just by rotating the transducer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work schedule changes in my favor allow us to get out yesterday evening! Was a little cooler finally with some clouds and wind forecasted. Major was from 4-730 and the water temps were 79. We had some nice clouds and light rain when we got to the launch around 430. As soon as we pushed off the rain stopped and clouds went away 😐 Fishing off memories my buddy wanted to try the cove that we raised and had one eat on Monday. That fish is rather free spirited it seems as he was no longer back where we left him. We had been fishing 10or less FOW and felt that we needed to fish some deeper areas. We took a ride and worked some outside points and coves that were 15-20 FOW. I feel like I had a harder time fishing this deeper water with the baits I like that usually go >10 down. Regardless we never moved a fish anywhere. The sun was dropping and was gonna finally drop behind trees and we knew this was the time. We made one last move back to the campground. Right at dusk again I was working back my all white Poseidon just as it gets to the boat a musky comes from the opposite direction crushes the bait boat side. I pull up and set the hook, fish on! I call to my buddy and just as I say got one it flopped off. 😑😧🥴 I pointlessly figure 8 for a bit but he was gone. I had him hooked briefly so didn’t think he was gonna bite again.
> These fish are insane and I love it. That’s the 3rd boat side bite from 2 fish in the past 2 trips but nothing in the net. My hooks were sharp, I’ve learned my lesson from that. I think my hook set was decent but it seriously happens all in a flash it’s hard to truly analyze. Was a typical WB musky, maybe 35-40” but man did he crush it. Review of the my rubber bait shows some pretty awesome bite marks. There’s some on the tail but plenty on the body of the fish so not sure
> 
> 
> View attachment 473523
> 
> View attachment 473524
> 
> View attachment 473525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the hunt continues 🙂🙃 Supposed to cool off here some this weekend. We’re heading right back out early morning Saturday in hopes of bagging one.
> 
> My fishing buddy has still not had one single bite. He has been fishing consistently with me for them since we started in March with approx. 50 hrs of casting😯😬 I honestly don’t know why or how it’s possible. He fishes well enough but still no bites. He has had a few follows but has never had one single fish bite. I’ve given him the front of the boat to hit the fresh water first and he has watched me catch 6 and miss several others. All while standing 15’ away from me. I’m not sure how I can help him. He loves fishing large rapla style jerk baits which seem like a great bait. Then he’ll usually throw some of the stuff I usually use but to no avail.
> 
> The only things I think I may do differently is fish faster and change baits often.I have a box of baits I routinely throw but switch out often during a trip. I just like using different style baits and trying the out but he is more of a consistent bait user. I use a tranx 400 and seem to work my baits faster while he use the 300 series reel. Maybe these little things make a big difference? If I were him I would of broke my rod by now but he’s remaining patient. Anyone have any advice to help me get him a fish?


Your friend needs to speed things up... if hes using jerk style minnow baits he can start his retrieve with short jerks, etc.. but halfway back to boat start to do steady straight retrieve...then maybe a pause.. then the last 15-20 yds reel it in as fast as he can and rip it into the figure 8!
They are watching his bait but they are not excited to kill it because its not really "getting away" remember- predator/ prey relationship.

My last trip to Pyma, I was only half seriously fishing for muskies, I was with my 7 yr old son and was tending to his lines, etc.. I got him going and decided to jump on the front deck to throw a few "BIggg Baits" like he calls them.. LOL
I threw a subsurface glide bait above some weeds and for some reason (help my son with snag- I think) half way back on my cast, I had to get the lure in FAST... so I'm ripping it in and a nice muskie explodes on the bait 10ft from the boat.. Only thing that would of made it better is if he would of got hooked with my son & Dad in the boat!

I always start FAST...as the hours go by if I'm not contacting fish, I'll slow down or work deeper... but I really try to be erratic all the time, especially with speed within each cast.


----------



## BaddFish

Ive seen a good amount of otters in the rivers, usually when I'm duck hunting. (Never seen any in any lakes) Years back had a whole family of 5-6 of them slip into the river 20 yds from us sliding down the muddy bank, one right after another.


----------



## Bass knuckles

crestliner TS said:


> There are Pike in there. I have caught a few over the years but usually in spring. Saw a police boat pull over 1 boater while there. They should have been pulling over the jet skiers going full throttle next to shore and in the bays. Aholes everywhere you go.


Pike are in there and big ones, few years back I gotta 33” pike… I’ve done some tournaments there and always find pike far back in the river inlet


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Pulled 5 nice muskie this evening, 34”, 35”, 44.5”,45.5”, 47”. Great couple hours on the water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Pulled 5 nice muskie this evening, 34”, 35”, 44.5”,45.5”, 47”. Great couple hours on the water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirPhishin

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Pulled 5 nice muskie this evening, 34”, 35”, 44.5”,45.5”, 47”. Great couple hours on the water
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow sure does sound like great couple hours. Do you mind sharing the body of water and if you were casting or trolling? Deep or shallow fish?

Regardless that’s a great day!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

WeirPhishin said:


> Wow sure does sound like great couple hours. Do you mind sharing the body of water and if you were casting or trolling? Deep or shallow fish?
> 
> Regardless that’s a great day!


Casting. Forgot to mention lost 2 more and had 10-15 more follows/hits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Went swimming at the cove w kid and buddy and his kid, did manage to cast last hr before dark, no fish no follows…. Did see some guys net one and did catch nice sunset.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Bass knuckles said:


> Went swimming at the cove w kid and buddy and his kid, did manage to cast last hr before dark, no fish no follows…. Did see some guys net one and did catch nice sunset.


Great photo!


I just got back from 3 nights of phish in noblesville Indiana. Had a fantastic time but got to get out on the water soon. I forgot to mention last time out I broke my Lexa hd reel while casting a large rubber bait. The bail closed during the cast and the bait continued to head out with the reel making a horrible grinding noise. The handle will not turn and bail button won’t depress. It’s pretty screwed up it seemed. So I ordered a tranx to replace and put broken reel On eBay for parts. Though maybe get like $50-60 for it. I set buy it now option for $85. I gave an very clear disclosure of its lack of functionality but it sold for $170?!
Am i missing something here,? The reel brand new is $250. I know us Muskie guys love wasting money on gear but wtf is this about?
The buyer then messaged me asking to ship ASAP as he has a fishing trip this weekend. Lol


----------



## burnsj5

I don't know what's up with the reel market but always get way more than I expect on ebay for reels. Sold an old Shimano curado E probably what I paid for it new after having it for 5+ years. Similar situation with other Shimano reels. There are guys on there too looking for very specific reels to replace a set up they have dialed in or a part off a reel or the know how to fix it with a cheap part. I've overpaid for an old reel just to get a couple parts off and have sold a nice Penn that broke but was a cheap fix for the guy who knew how. (He actually messaged me back after he fixed it just to let me know he was actively using it and what he did to fix it).


----------



## joekacz

If you haven't tried purchasing a new reel lately on line especially you're going to run into a roadblock of "OUT OF STOCK".


----------



## WeirPhishin

joekacz said:


> If you haven't tried purchasing a new reel lately on line especially you're going to run into a roadblock of "OUT OF STOCK".


yeah I have actually bought quite a few pieces of fishing equipment and had to deal with back order issues. But even at those situations I never purchased a non-functional item instead. I looked at initial time of listing and found them easily available and just now the same. Regardless, I’m not complaining just was curious as to what motive was.


----------



## K gonefishin

We've got it "simple" off to AC Friday, Phish burned DC down, n1 was fantastic, great run.


----------



## Fishballz

I had an issue with my lexa when I first bought it. I sent it back to them, they repaired it and has been flawless ever since (free of charge). I actually like my lexa more than the tranx. It just feels better in my hand. I also bought one of the new diawa prorex reels this year and it is awesome!!! The one thing I did not like though is I put it on a st croix twitch stick and it did not seat properly on the rod. I had to wrap the reel seat with tape so there was no wiggle on the rod base

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

If you ever experience sloppy reel seats, try using plumbers thread sealant tape. It works awesome.


----------



## WeirPhishin

well turns out the guys is just plain dumb or not super familiar with eBay perhaps. I couldn’t imagine ordering a reel off eBay and not reading a single word of the description that clearly disclosed that it was non-functioning. I also would be hesitant to purchase a reel for nearly half the price with no indication that there was a problem. As usually this is a red flag that something is aloof.
I honestly feel bad. He paid $170 for a broken real but perhaps got a life lesson that will not soon be forgotten.


----------



## BaddFish

Seeing that Power handle makes me want to go fishing NOW!! LOL Im getting severe withdrawal syndrome.... haven't been out in over 3 weeks.
I own 2- 400 Lexa's and 3- 300 Lexa's and I love em all, no problems with any of them... maybe I don't throw big enough RUBBER!


----------



## WeirPhishin

BaddFish said:


> Seeing that Power handle makes me want to go fishing NOW!! LOL Im getting severe withdrawal syndrome.... haven't been out in over 3 weeks.
> I own 2- 400 Lexa's and 3- 300 Lexa's and I love em all, no problems with any of them... maybe I don't throw big enough RUBBER!


‘it’s been about 2 weeks for me and should be able to get on water next week. Seems WB just hit 80 degrees but with cooler temps will probably drop below.

mine the 400 lexa and was such a big Reel. I would get the 300 series next time but my tranx have been flawless and they’re footprint is better in my hand. I’m sure it’s happened to you before when you launch out a heavy bait on a long cast and somehow your bail closes and locks. Usually the bait stops or breaks off line but the last time the inertia of the lure was too much and it kept going after the bail closed and I think broke gears ⚙ or something. The eBay buyer never responded to me email. New tranx is lined up and all ready to go just need some free time now.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Was able to get out today to west branch. Finally got some cooler weather and some free time. Headed out with my cousin and we were on the water by 3pm. Water temps were 76 and Had nice clouds with chance of rain in the forecast. We did end up getting wet but it was worth it! I moved a fish at our first spot and hooked into a nice one at the second spot. I had it on for about 5 seconds before a head shake threw the bait. We both seen him looking at he the bait still almost contemplating eating it again. He didn’t but was weird. Was a nice size fish, closer to 40’’. That was within the first 1.5 hrs. We hit few other spots and moved 7-8 other Muskie 😯🙂 Right around 730pm they really turned on. We were fishing a cover and had one come in, we seen it again a few more times following and 8 several times until I switched color baits. He followed it in and I went into my 8 and he finally bite on my second turn. I reared up and had him pegged. He put on some boat side acrobatics but we got him in the net. Just a little one at 31’’ but my first one on the 8. Had another fish come in on the next cast. I had my cousin toss on an all white version of my bait and that fish ate it. Was another 30-32” fish that ended up jumping at the net and throwing the lure. 1 in the net, 1 really close and then 2 other fish got hooked plus we saw about 7 or so. Was an awesome day.

I grabbed the fish with the wrong hand for pics lol. The smaller ones sure are angry


----------



## Bass knuckles

WeirPhishin said:


> Was able to get out today to west branch. Finally got some cooler weather and some free time. Headed out with my cousin and we were on the water by 3pm. Water temps were 76 and Had nice clouds with chance of rain in the forecast. We did end up getting wet but it was worth it! I moved a fish at our first spot and hooked into a nice one at the second spot. I had it on for about 5 seconds before a head shake threw the bait. We both seen him looking at he the bait still almost contemplating eating it again. He didn’t but was weird. Was a nice size fish, closer to 40’’. That was within the first 1.5 hrs. We hit few other spots and moved 7-8 other Muskie 😯🙂 Right around 730pm they really turned on. We were fishing a cover and had one come in, we seen it again a few more times following and 8 several times until I switched color baits. He followed it in and I went into my 8 and he finally bite on my second turn. I reared up and had him pegged. He put on some boat side acrobatics but we got him in the net. Just a little one at 31’’ but my first one on the 8. Had another fish come in on the next cast. I had my cousin toss on an all white version of my bait and that fish ate it. Was another 30-32” fish that ended up jumping at the net and throwing the lure. 1 in the net, 1 really close and then 2 other fish got hooked plus we saw about 7 or so. Was an awesome day.
> 
> I grabbed the fish with the wrong hand for pics lol. The smaller ones sure are angry
> View attachment 474517


That’s a great trip…. Hard to come into them skis like that this time of year. Makes all that work you put in worth it! And more addicted 😆😆


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> That’s a great trip…. Hard to come into them skis like that this time of year. Makes all that work you put in worth it! And more addicted 😆😆


I think I’m heading back at some point this week, casting for a hr last week really made me miss the hunt! I’ve really been into crappi and eyes last few years and lost interest until I dusted that box and rod off


----------



## WeirPhishin

Bass knuckles said:


> I think I’m heading back at some point this week, casting for a hr last week really made me miss the hunt! I’ve really been into crappi and eyes last few years and lost interest until I dusted that box and rod off


good luck! I personally can’t get enough and all that action yesterday only makes it worse! Although we only boated one and it wasn’t a monster just seeing and moving that many fish was awesome. Honestly, when iceholedestroyer posted earlier in thread about catching 4 and seeing many many others I was skeptical, although I don’t see any point in lying about this stuff online. I know that WB is full of them but we just never seen that many until yesterday. Really made me realize how many Muskie are probably in that lake. Maybe that little bit of cooler weather was all it took to get them moving. I just love how these fish act. Every cast is a chance for something truly incredible to happen.

all the fish we found yesterday were shallow in coves and chased or ate 10” swim baits . We tried fishing more open water with no luck. Hope you find some!


----------



## Bass knuckles

WeirPhishin said:


> good luck! I personally can’t get enough and all that action yesterday only makes it worse! Although we only boated one and it wasn’t a monster just seeing and moving that many fish was awesome. Honestly, when iceholedestroyer posted earlier in thread about catching 4 and seeing many many others I was skeptical, although I don’t see any point in lying about this stuff online. I know that WB is full of them but we just never seen that many until yesterday. Really made me realize how many Muskie are probably in that lake. Maybe that little bit of cooler weather was all it took to get them moving. I just love how these fish act. Every cast is a chance for something truly incredible to happen.
> 
> all the fish we found yesterday were shallow in coves and chased or ate 10” swim baits . We tried fishing more open water with no luck. Hope you find some!


Yeah that lake is loaded, check out the stocking info, they put tons in every year.. I’ve heard that the state is trying to mk it the musky capital… I know ihd personally and actually seen the pics of his fish…. Hopefully I’ll get into it like I used to be!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Yeah that lake is loaded, check out the stocking info, they put tons in every year.. I’ve heard that the state is trying to mk it the musky capital… I know ihd personally and actually seen the pics of his fish…. Hopefully I’ll get into it like I used to be!


Well, me and my bro went at it hard from 2-6…. Casted my top 5 fav spots with nothing to show other then 2 follows to the boat. Fished main lake areas 5-16 fow weed beds. Giant spinners, buck tails, Chad shads, just cldnt buy a fish! I did manage to pick up few new baits at marks, got a really nice shallow crank called andrews, ran very nice and one of my follows came from behind that, crappi pattern. I’m at around 9800 casts so I shld be getting close!


----------



## WeirPhishin

New baits! I’ve been loving these 10” Poseidon’s and my other white one got pretty chewed up. I’ve since melted it back together but feel better having a second all white on board. Got 2 beaver 🦫 baits also. They look really cool on the videos and seem to pull some big fish so I’m excited to try em out. We always see beavers swimming at WB so I’m sure those Muskie are nibbling on some. Anyone use the beavers with success yet?










should be hitting WB Sunday evening trying them out!


----------



## BaddFish

I definitely like the look of the beaver baits...but haven't pulled the trigger, they seem to give you that in between option (between bucktails & jerkbaits) I like the variable weight options alot with lures..

I need to try more poseiden's, I have a walleye color that I have hardly used- don't have much confidence in it- during most retrieves it kinda flops over on its side, maybe I'm pulling too fast? IDK.


----------



## WeirPhishin

BaddFish said:


> I definitely like the look of the beaver baits...but haven't pulled the trigger, they seem to give you that in between option (between bucktails & jerkbaits) I like the variable weight options alot with lures..
> 
> I need to try more poseiden's, I have a walleye color that I have hardly used- don't have much confidence in it during most retrieves it kinda flops over on its side, maybe I'm pulling too fast? IDK.


Yea I would recommend giving it more water time. Especially for active fish. The side roll or belly is somewhat intentional lure action design and I have it also during quick/hard pulls. I don’t think it’s a negative thing.

We got out yesterday to WB and we’re on the water by 3pm. I picked up my usual fishing buddy but also brought along a friend that hasn’t fished for about 15 years and never musky fished. He was interested in catching a monster fish and something about a boat with no women in it that can be appealing. 😂

When we left for lake was some nice puffy clouds and consistent northern breeze. Of course when we get on the water the clouds go away and so does the wind. Water temp was 80 degrees. Typical weekend summer mess of boats in the main lake so we focused on shallow coves. Muskie weren’t there or weren’t moving. We fished till dusk and never saw musky. It was too hot and the sun was too high. I knew after a couple hours of nothing that our only chance would be at sunset.

The sun finally dropped below the tree line and we were in one of our honey holes that always has fish. My usually fishing buddy came a step closer to catching one. He was tossing the all black Poseidon and a 35” musky came from behind and ‘bumped it’ with its snoot and turned off. He saw the encounter happened and seen the side flash of the fish. His first physical contact with a Muskie! Never seen that fish after that though. The sun slowly disappeared giving us the much needed heat relief after several hours melting in the sun. My friend moved one more fish on a topwater creeper that we never saw in person but could see it clear as day on the livescope. Nice size musky just investigating what’s going on. That was pretty neat to see. That’s when the bite really got hot..,for the mosquitoes 🦟. So we packed it up and heading home. 

The new guy did really enjoy the trip and although we didn’t get any I believe he’ll come out and try again. I had him using the Poseidon as it’s so easy to use. I tried using my new 🦫 beaver bait and really love the action of it. Has some fantastic pausing hang time and really swims like a beaver. It needs more weight though. Even at a moderate speed pull/jerk retrieve it is very high in the water column. Almost breaking the surface with each pull. I think that once I get the screw in weights it will be really a great bait, especially for time like yesterday when the fish aren’t super active and looking to chase. I’m working on getting some weights now and will report back on this option.

Anyone get some ski action this weekend? I’m trying to sneak out again this week if possible.


----------



## BaddFish

I fished Pyma about 13hrs on Saturday....felt like a bacon in a pan with no grease! LOL Good therapy though..
The last hour of the day was the best conditions and I spent it slowly driving into the wind (9.9hp kinda slow on my boat)
First time solo putting boat back on trailer- didn't want to do it in the dark.

Weather was way too stable... talked to 3-4 other boats, don't think one ski was put in a net for anybody


----------



## WeirPhishin

BaddFish said:


> I fished Pyma about 13hrs on Saturday....felt like a bacon in a pan with no grease! LOL Good therapy though..
> The last hour of the day was the best conditions and I spent it slowly driving into the wind (9.9hp kinda slow on my boat)
> First time solo putting boat back on trailer- didn't want to do it in the dark.
> 
> Weather was way too stable... talked to 3-4 other boats, don't think one ski was put in a net for anybody


Agree way to hot and sunny. Was casting practice but you never know, one could always surprise ya. We had higher hopes after the previous outing with lots of fish movement.This week’s weather is not going to help the situation either. Those cool nights we had few weeks back really did the trick. Dropped the water temp and got the Muskie moving again. I doubt I’ll even try to go again this week with it being so damn hot 🥵 again.

Family vacation starts next week and we will be heading to Duck, North Carolina. My wife and I will be hitting the Hershey Pa Dead and Company show Saturday and then meeting the rest of the family in NC on Sunday. Will give me plenty of time to dream of following fish hitting boat side when I return and the weather cools. Our rental is on the sound side and has a dock but I’m not planning on dragging my boat there. I’m sure I’ll Be kicking myself when
I’m there without it but don’t wanna put into the salt water. I’m sure we will fish 🎣 off the dock but the ocean is kinda spooky to me. Not much else to do this week but sharpen my hooks and looks at new gear I don’t need.


----------



## WeirPhishin

New lures! I have a serious problem with buying musky lures. I’ve been selling some baits I don’t use to offset but still I admittedly have issue with this lol.

2 new wooden creepers! Traded my carp colored shallow invader for both of these older creepers.The hooks were thin and rusted so swapped out with all new 4x 3/0. I really wanna get a fish on a creeper by years end










More Poseidon’s. Clown 10’’ and glitter shad in 12”. 









Meme


----------



## Outasync

Have you tried the medussa at all? Weve had some luck with them but dont throw then all too often.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Outasync said:


> Have you tried the medussa at all? Weve had some luck with them but dont throw then all too often.


My guess he has a dozen of um!! 😂😂


----------



## WeirPhishin

Outasync said:


> Have you tried the medussa at all? Weve had some luck with them but dont throw then all too often.


I have tried one briefly before but never had any action. So it hasn’t had a lot of time on the rod but I would like try to throw rubber like that more often



Bass knuckles said:


> My guess he has a dozen of um!! 😂😂


I can understand why you think that but It’s only after a Muskie bites a specific lure type do I get the irresistible urge to buy 10 more of the same bait, lol! I currently only 1 medussa. I had a husky medussa that was just too much bait for me.

cant wait for the temps to drop some. Sick of this heat.


----------



## Bass knuckles

I was looking a


Bass knuckles said:


> My guess he has a dozen of um!! 😂😂
> [





WeirPhishin said:


> I have tried one briefly before but never had any action. So it hasn’t had a lot of time on the rod but I would like try to throw rubber like that more often
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand why you think that but It’s only after a Muskie bites a specific lure type do I get the irresistible urge to buy 10 more of the same bait, lol! I currently only 1 medussa. I had a husky medussa that was just too much bait for me.
> 
> cant wait for the temps to drop some. Sick of this heat.


I was just poking some fun, my addiction for lures is probably worse then yours, I was looking at my main box and it has to be worth few grand, musky fishin is insanely expensive. I’ve never caught one on a Medusa but had some nice follows


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> I was looking a
> 
> 
> I was just poking some fun, my addiction for lures is probably worse then yours, I was looking at my main box and it has to be worth few grand, musky fishin is insanely expensive. I’ve never caught one on a Medusa but had some nice follows


Few pics of how much I have… check out my crank box, b&b tackle in Wisconsin I believe and they are pretty reasonable priced


----------



## Fishballz

I understand what you guys are going through... The sickness is real! These pics don't include all the new baits I bought this year, added whale tails and red October tubes to the collection as well. Thank God the musky shows were cancelled this year or I probably would have had to buy another Lakewood too!
















Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Fishballz said:


> I understand what you guys are going through... The sickness is real! These pics don't include all the new baits I bought this year, added whale tails and red October tubes to the collection as well. Thank God the musky shows were cancelled this year or I probably would have had to buy another Lakewood too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Good lord, the kids and grandkids are set for life, I see you like them smaller rubber baits, have you had success w them?


----------



## Fishballz

Success?? I don't fish... I just work to support my collection habit  But in all seriousness, I really like throwing rubber on St Clair. I have not fished much rubber around here but plan to in the near future

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirPhishin

Fishballz said:


> Success?? I don't fish... I just work to support my collection habit  But in all seriousness, I really like throwing rubber on St Clair. I have not fished much rubber around here but plan to in the near future
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


lol, I feel you. I think buying baits is a way for us to engage in the sport without getting onto the water. I usually watch videos about the new baits or think about how I will use them when I do get a chance to fish. I also just like em 😁 these big ass Muskie baits sure are cooler than the smaller bass tackle I used to use. Its funny how you get used to the size of the baits. When I started earlier this year the 6’’ baits seemed so big. Now I’m like yea the 10” swim bait is good but I bet the 12” pulls the hawgs! 🤣🤣

got a few new things delivered today. Some screw in weights for my baby beavers and these cool blade accessory you can attached to a lot of other baits. Pretty cool. My concern with this setup is how much of the bait doesn’t have hooks. Lot of area tonite with hooks.


----------



## Fishballz

Hahahaha, I feel you on the size of the baits. I started musky fishing about 4-5 years ago and thought the same thing about the baits being huge. Now they just seem normal to me. I've been thinking of buying some of those blade attachments too. You'll have to let us know if you like them. You could prob put a split ring (or 2 together) around the shaft of the spinner attachment to add a hook up front for those head shots

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## crittergitter

Fishballz said:


> I understand what you guys are going through... The sickness is real! These pics don't include all the new baits I bought this year, added whale tails and red October tubes to the collection as well. Thank God the musky shows were cancelled this year or I probably would have had to buy another Lakewood too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk



Wow! You got a LOT of baits!! I've been coasting along with the bear minimum, but in the upcoming offseason I'll be adding to my stock!


----------



## WeirPhishin

Back from beach vacation and had a good time with my family. I did some bobber fishing each morning off the boat dock with squid for bait. Wasn’t much life in that area but I had a few bites. Only hooked up to one fish that was on long enough for it us to see it was about 25” spotted gar. Was pretty surprising for sure and was sad to lose it. I never caught a gar before and my wife was there and also my son was sleeping on the dock. He would of freaked out if we could of landed it. Oh well.

my Son loves monster jam, specifically grave digger, so we took him to Diggers Dungeon were they build the monster trucks. Was really cool and he loved It.even got to go for a ride on one. Would recommend if going to the out banks in NC









came home to a few nice lures to add to the collection. Pair of Tna shredders and 2 restless raiders. This morning air shire feels cool and I’m betting the musky fishing is gonna start to heat up soon. Just need some water time. I have another busy week that prolly won’t lend itself to any muskie hunting.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Ok, now these are big! Lake x cannon ball is a true beast and the cannon ball junior isn’t tiny either. I can’t really blame my wife for her face when I pulled this one out the box today. Cant wait to see her face when I show her the pic of the monster that eats it one day!

















I think I’ve got enough baits now. Gonna try to not buy any more until another fish is landed. Will be motivating. Cant wait to try these big guys those.


----------



## luredaddy

I think I’ve got enough baits now. Gonna try to not buy any more until another fish is landed. Will be motivating. Cant wait to try these big guys those.
[/QUOTE]

You will never have enough MUSKY BAITS, NEVER EVER !!


----------



## Bass knuckles

luredaddy said:


> I think I’ve got enough baits now. Gonna try to not buy any more until another fish is landed. Will be motivating. Cant wait to try these big guys those.


You will never have enough MUSKY BAITS, NEVER EVER !!
[/QUOTE]
X2, addicting hobby for sure


----------



## fishless

Bass knuckles said:


> You will never have enough MUSKY BAITS, NEVER EVER !!


X2, addicting hobby for sure
[/QUOTE]
Your hooked ! Been there....usually only used a few I had confidence in,but bought many


----------



## WeirPhishin

I was finally able to get back out the past two days. Fished both mornings from 630 to 11am at WB. Water temps were 73-75 degrees. Yesterday we moved two fish in shallow water before 830am and then saw nothing after that. The sun got high, bright and hot shutting them down. This morning we moved another 30” fish at 730 on a swim bait. I was throwing a top raider prop style top water in a bay when a nice one took a swipe at it mid cast but missed. I kept cool and continued the retrieve and it came back and really smacked at it. I felt it on the line,set the hook, said the cursed phrase of “got em” and as quickly as it happened he was off. Was pinned fora short moment so sure it wouldn’t come back. Was pretty awesome to witness but kinda sadden he got off. Was definitely a nicer size Muskie. 😐 that’s Muskie fishing though, hard to complain about that bite. Same as yesterday, the sun rose above the trees and that was it. I’m not sure if they move out to deeper water or if they remain in shallows but just inactive.

talked with few others on water that reported no other fish. Anyone getting them?


Few morning pics


----------



## Outasync

My dad had a fish hooked on a suick and moved the fish a good 10 ft before it threw the hooks. I saw the fish kind of just lay there and told him and he said it had the hooks it wont bite so i tossed mine over and ot grabbed it as soon as it seen it. Never give up on a fish until the lures in the boat!


----------



## WeirPhishin

Wife and son out of town so lots of fishing goin down. Got out to WB yesterday afternoon to fish solo, started fishing at 4 and fished till 7;30p. Water temps were 70 degrees and slightly murky after the heavy rain. Only seen 3 other boats out there and seemed we all wanted to fish the same parts of the same bays lol. Had some nice clouds/light rain and wind blowing so I had some high hopes in seeing some fish. Worked my normal spots without seeing a fish. Just prior to sunset at 7ish, reeling in my white Poseidon and seen a nice one come from nowhere and swipe at it and missed. I kinda jiggled it there like it was wounded and the musky hit it again but it was just below the visible water and I didn’t get a great hook set and he got off. Was barely hooked, I figured 8d a bit but he left. Was a nice thick 38”ish fish that had a cool tan cool. Fished another 25 minutes before leaving before total darkness.

I’m on a fish loss streak it seems. I’ve hooked probly 6 or so fish that were on for 5 seconds or less. Somewhat frustrating it then again it’s nice getting bites and seeing some fish commit. I think that it is has some to do with using the Poseidon rubber baits and the hook up rates with rubber compared to a buck tail. I believe that I’m 1/4 bites that I’ve landed on the Poseidon. A few other were lost on top water which also is expected.

‘I’m hoping to get back out again tonight to try and plan to fish the Ohio huskie Muskie tourney out there this weekend. Hopefully I can get one in the net


----------



## WeirPhishin

Went out to WB again for another solo musky hunt. Was on the after by 3:30pm and had major moon phase till 5;30, water temps were 69 degrees. I wanted to try some new spots but hit a favorite cove right off the start and moved one of the biggest Muskies I’ve seen follow to date. White Poseidon brought her in and she seemed fired up, followed into my 8 and hung around d for few turns but then swam off. Never seen another fish after that. I stayed till 730 and the bugs came out bad yesterday.


----------



## WeirPhishin

I went to west branch both Saturday and Sunday mornings this past weekend. I entered the Huskie Muskie club tournament but only fished fourish hours a day. Saturday we got on water around 730 and never moved a fish. Went out solo Sunday morning and only had one follow. Nice size fish that I seen nip at the back of my buck tail twice but never really bit it. He swam off at the boat and never seen it again. Seems it wasn’t a hot bite from the tournament results. 40 anglers and 16 fish caught I believe with winner catching 2 fish. Not fantastic im\n my opinion for a 1.5 day tournament. Was still enjoyable being out and seeing some action at least.


Getting everything ready for the trip to st. Clair this coming weekend. My cousin took a charter for Muskie this past Sunday up there and only raised one fish. Not exactly instilling loads of confidence for me lol


----------



## leadcorebean

Fished yesterday with kgone in the afternoon wind was a treat but calmed down some. First spot had one boatside 2nd cast but she only stuck around for a few 8s and was gone. We moved a few more times before this one took a swipe then followed to the boat and hit on the 3rd 8 .. what a rush! Alot of you guys know I wanted nothing to do with these stinky things for years! well now I'm kinda hooked.. Thank you Kevin for all the coaching and effort to get me dialed in.


----------



## joekacz

leadcorebean said:


> Fished yesterday with kgone in the afternoon wind was a treat but calmed down some. First spot had one boatside 2nd cast but she only stuck around for a few 8s and was gone. We moved a few more times before this one took a swipe then followed to the boat and hit on the 3rd 8 .. what a rush! Alot of you guys know I wanted nothing to do with these stinky things for years! well now I'm kinda hooked.. Thank you Kevin for all the coaching and effort to get me dialed in.
> View attachment 476510


GREAT CATCH Brent!!! The walleye world misses you but I see that BIG smile on your face says different…….have fun my friend!!


----------



## WeirPhishin

leadcorebean said:


> Fished yesterday with kgone in the afternoon wind was a treat but calmed down some. First spot had one boatside 2nd cast but she only stuck around for a few 8s and was gone. We moved a few more times before this one took a swipe then followed to the boat and hit on the 3rd 8 .. what a rush! Alot of you guys know I wanted nothing to do with these stinky things for years! well now I'm kinda hooked.. Thank you Kevin for all the coaching and effort to get me dialed in.
> View attachment 476510


i knew yesterday afternoon would be a hot bite! What a nice looking specimen you have there! Hit on the 8?! Wow! 😀 that’s incredible, did you get a length?
Great photo too!


----------



## K gonefishin

That was fun, glad you finally got one to go at the boat, super fun! till next time


----------



## leadcorebean

WeirPhishin said:


> i knew yesterday afternoon would be a hot bite! What a nice looking specimen you have there! Hit on the 8?! Wow! 😀 that’s incredible, did you get a length?
> Great photo too!


no length, I may have to invest in a board before the weekend


----------



## K gonefishin

I have a nice bump board I keep forgetting to bring it, I would have liked to get length on the big girl for sure.


----------



## WeirPhishin

leadcorebean said:


> no length, I may have to invest in a board before the weekend





K gonefishin said:


> I have a nice bump board I keep forgetting to bring it, I would have liked to get length on the big girl for sure.


I think maybe 45”ish? Maybe longer. Looks pretty damn long! 🙌🤟


----------



## K gonefishin

WeirPhishin said:


> I think maybe 45”ish? Maybe longer. Looks pretty damn long! 🙌🤟


I figured 40 ish.


----------



## WeirPhishin

K gonefishin said:


> I figured 40 ish.


here’s one I caught that was 39.5” on a bump board. Leadcores looks longer to me but either way it’s a beauty.










Hooking up the boat after work today band we’re heading to the mother land Lake St. Clair for the weekend! Looking at the weather forecast it seems we should have some decent fishing weather for Saturday and Sunday with some overcast . Seems a low pressure system is incoming for Sunday afternoon / Monday so we’re hoping this pre front time will get the Muskies eating. I’m a little nervous as we will probably heading out on the water early Saturday morning fully in the dark. Both literally and figuratively. I have every piece of electronics possible and 3/4 of a seasons experience hunting them so we’ll see if we can’t move a few or bag one or two.

This being a large open body of water is very different compared to the inland lakes I fish where I target shallow water coves.My primary tactic is to use my electronics to find weeds and bait. I should be able to locate both of these andn] theoretically there will be Muskies there also. Any tips or reports about what’s been working out there would be appreciated!


----------



## sjwano

One small thing is keep an eye on the satellite images for the lake. It may apply more to Erie but knowing the dirty water/mud line patterns can be very important. It looks like St Clair and Erie both are settling down from the past week of churn.





__





Lake Erie MODIS Imagery






coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov


----------



## Fishballz

Myself and a buddy were up at LSC last weekend, the fishing was tough. Very tough. We only boated one 42" fish. We fished just about every corner of the lake from the Belle river (Canadian side) to the North channel. All fish we moved were on crank baits. Not one follow on rubber or bucktails.. You know how these fish are though, that could totally change for you and might have an epic trip! Pm if you have any other questions. Been fishing up there for about 6 seasons now

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin

Here’s a big girl we caught trolling with bret on the rod, didn’t have my bump board wish I did for this fish, I don’t bump them unless they big usually.


----------



## monte39

Damn looks like it got hit with a prop.


----------



## kit carson

Wanted to.let everyone know westbranch is starting to drop water level, dropped quite a bit in the last week

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirPhishin

Just got back into town this afternoon from our weekend trip up to St Clair. We took off Friday around 4:30p and drove the 3 hrs up to our reserved spot at angler point marina. It’s located on the west side of anchor bay and was across street from the selfridge public launch. We decided to wait till morning to launch. Woke up Saturday early was one the water heading out at 6am. Sunrise wasn’t till 7:26a but we wanted to spend some time driving around looking at the graphs. Water was 61 degrees. We found some good looking weed beds but never seen much bait on the screens. We started fishing as the sun came up and my buddy hooked a nice small mouth pretty early. A f ew boat filtered in and all seemed to setup somewhat near us but did t seem to be targeting Muskie. We continued casting and moving around parts of anchor bay but not really finding much. Lots of the same in that area, 6-11 fow with good weeds and areas of thin bad weeds. Bassicly that’s it it seemed. We took. A mid day break around 12:30 after never moving a Muskie and catching a small mouth. Got some food and back fishing at 3pm. By that time, it was 79 degrees and beautiful. There were a ton of pleasure boats, jet skis, etc zipping around making it really harsh in the middle. At 6pm my buddy catches a 22’’ pike on anointed crank bait and we get a little excited finally getting some action. I put on a 4” perch colored crank and 2nd cast get crushed by this 41” beauty. One of the best fights and we got it in the bag! This fish was just a touch shorter than my pb but thicker I believe. Super excited to get one and a fantastic looking fish to boot! We fished a little long that day but never seen another fish that day. No follows, just one bite. 




























We were planning to fish Sunday for a half day till around 12pm. Weather had moved in so we put on our rain gear and headed out early into the dark fog. Fishing by 7am, water temps were 63 degrees. Had light variable rain at fist and had caught a decent large mouth bass on the same 4” crank bait. Had us feeling good early and continued to fish as the rain got worse for an hour or so and shut everything down. Around 10am the rain let up and was just a light drizzle and the major had stated at 9am. I knew this was our opportunity at another fish.

My buddy working a jointed 6’’ crank calls out that he got one! Says it’s a muskie! We are able to land the fish and started an extreme celebration as my buddy has been trying to get a Muskie since March with many many hours of casting with never a single bite to show. High fiving, hooting and hollerI get on the boat and as we grab the net bag I see.... it’s a big ass pike 🤦 35.5” to be exact. He was kinda disappointed as it wasn’t a Muskie, what he’s been after. We were Still super stoked about this catch but was kind of bummer for him.











only 1.5 hrs left to fish and we hit it hard. Hoping to maybe squeeze out another bite. My buddy switched to a black buck tail and he got another bite. Set the hook and he was loaded up with another big fish. He says “I think it’s another pike” and as it comes up I see it and it’s a musky! After another great fight we are able to bag it! Finally got his fist musky and the prettiest one to ever visit my boat IMO. I think that smile says it all. After many unsuccessful trips and netting fish for me, my buddy finally get his fish. Beautiful 36” st Clair musky. I may have been just as excited. We had did it! I know by St Clair standards 1 fish a day isn’t fantastic but it couldn’t get much better for us. Had a really enjoyable ride home. 




























Overall we had a good time at st Clair. The one thing we thought was weird was that we never seen follow from a Muskie, only a few Small mouth that came to the boat. For all the casting we did and how clear the water was I find it really hard to believe.


----------



## K gonefishin

Glad you captured a few., lake can be unreal or downright miserable.


----------



## BaddFish

Its nice to be reminded a little on "WHY" we put ourselves through this! Congrats on your LSC fish!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Nice job and great report! Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Fishballz

Got out on WB this morning and was fishing by 7:30 (fished till 2:30). Was able to bag this guy around 8:15 on a jerk bait. I was hopeful for some more action with the nice cloud cover we had but never moved another fish. Surprised how much the lake was down compared to the last time I was there.









Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin05

We just got back from lake st clair. Was the second time fishing it. Friday we fished the American side by the Clinton spillway had one follow. Then went into anchor bay by the grass island had a few small followers and swipes that we believed were pike. Casted blades and rubbers most of the day. Couldn’t troll with all the floating grass everywhere. Saturday decided to get Canadian licenses and make the 20 mile run to Thames River. Trolled from 8am to 10 pm. And managed 4 musky. 34,36,41,47. 22 long took two, krave toke one and 5 inch slammer minnow took the biggest one and the walleye. That was a long day we figured we put 90 miles on the boat that day. Also a bonus walleye. Decided Sunday to pull boat and try the mouth of the Detroit river. Had three strikes on rubbers but no hook ups. The current fishing was new experience. Great trip. Wish we had went to the Canadian side on Friday weather conditions were perfect but live and learn.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Well since I caught one last trip i allowed myself to snag some new baits. As is my tradition, I stocked up on a selection of baits that caught my last fish. Grabbed a mix of Xtreme Muskie crank baits. These are the most beautiful baits I own and are crafted with care. For the quality and look and price tag of $25 each, they seem like some of the best deals going. My previous xtreme crank that I caught my LSC fish on didn’t have a mark on it anywhere after. Seems like lots of clear coat to protect the finish. Received them about a week after ordering, cant wait to try them out. Made in Ohio to boot.





__





Welcome to Xtreme Muskie Lures






xtrememuskielures-com.3dcartstores.com














I was supposed to be on the boat casting right now but we bailed with the heavy rain forecasted. I’ve been getting up around 4am and driving back/forth to Columbus everyday for my new job training so I have been whopped anyways. I feel like besides getting a wet ass, fish don’t bite much during heavy rain fall. Might try to sneak out tomorrow afternoon and try for a bit.

I got pit tickets for my wife and I to see Dierks Bentley in Pennsylvania tonight so we’re trucking over the state line later today. Hope everyone has a nice weekend and please post more pics of them skis you bag!


----------



## Bass knuckles

WeirPhishin said:


> Well since I caught one last trip i allowed myself to snag some new baits. As is my tradition, I stocked up on a selection of baits that caught my last fish. Grabbed a mix of Xtreme Muskie crank baits. These are the most beautiful baits I own and are crafted with care. For the quality and look and price tag of $25 each, they seem like some of the best deals going. My previous xtreme crank that I caught my LSC fish on didn’t have a mark on it anywhere after. Seems like lots of clear coat to protect the finish. Received them about a week after ordering, cant wait to try them out. Made in Ohio to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Xtreme Muskie Lures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xtrememuskielures-com.3dcartstores.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 477413
> 
> 
> I was supposed to be on the boat casting right now but we bailed with the heavy rain forecasted. I’ve been getting up around 4am and driving back/forth to Columbus everyday for my new job training so I have been whopped anyways. I feel like besides getting a wet ass, fish don’t bite much during heavy rain fall. Might try to sneak out tomorrow afternoon and try for a bit.
> 
> I got pit tickets for my wife and I to see Dierks Bentley in Pennsylvania tonight so we’re trucking over the state line later today. Hope everyone has a nice weekend and please post more pics of them skis you bag!


I can’t get over my cranks, love um! Try to find you some baker cranks, been my fav hands down.


----------



## jiggerman

Milton is the place up the river.


----------



## gobucs6789

I like this thread.


----------



## WeirPhishin

I was able to get out last Sunday evening for few hours solo fishing. Didn’t see anything till dusk and had one crush my topwater prop bait in 3ft of water. Off course it was when i was looking down at trolling motor pedal or something so I wasn’t primed up perfectly. I set the hook and pinned him till he jumped and threw the bait pretty quickly.

seems like I’ve lost majority of the Muskie very quickly. Like they eat, I pin them but they come off in few seconds. This common for other people with Muskie?


----------



## crestliner TS

WeirPhishin said:


> I was able to get out last Sunday evening for few hours solo fishing. Didn’t see anything till dusk and had one crush my topwater prop bait in 3ft of water. Off course it was when i was looking down at trolling motor pedal or something so I wasn’t primed up perfectly. I set the hook and pinned him till he jumped and threw the bait pretty quickly.
> 
> seems like I’ve lost majority of the Muskie very quickly. Like they eat, I pin them but they come off in few seconds. This common for other people with Muskie?


pinned him? you mean hooked him? when they jump they sometimes throw the hook like most fish. When you feel them rising to the surface and getting ready to jump try pointing your rod down at the water until they run back deep. Remember, you are pulling them upwards with your rod pointing at the sky.


----------



## Bulldawg

Always remember to sharpen hooks , a brand new bait with new hooks doesnt mean the hooks are sharp . Get a good diamond hook sharpener , Im constantly sharpening hooks . Keeping the rod down is also a great tip for the when they jump out of the water and go airborne .


----------



## WeirPhishin

Bulldawg said:


> Always remember to sharpen hooks , a brand new bait with new hooks doesnt mean the hooks are sharp . Get a good diamond hook sharpener , Im constantly sharpening hooks . Keeping the rod down is also a great tip for the when they jump out of the water and go airborne .


I spend time sharpening my hooks but I’m sure they could of been sharper. I know topwater has lower hook up rate also.


‘we were able to get out this morning to WB, we were on the water at 7am and setup on a shallow break line after many of the usually bay mouths were protected by duck decoys. So we stayed out of their way.Water temps were 60 degrees and had light rain. Looked good for fishing. I hooked into a decent one after only about 25 mins on a baby beaver. I Felt it hit and set hook, had it on for a bit but it tossed the bait with a couple of head shakes. Was on longer that the typical 1.5 seconds at least. 20 minutes later my buddy had one hit just 10’off the boat and he loaded up his rod.Fish put up nice fight and refused to come up but we were able to get it in the bag. Just 37” long but only my buddy’s 2nd Muskie ever and first at WB after a tough season for him. He was stoked and another great looking fish.











The rain had let up and we thought we had some fish to catch. Spent the next few hours moving several other fish but no other bites. Was one of the most action packed 4 hours of Muskie fishing we’ve had in a while. Really nice day on the water. 🤟🤟


----------



## Bass knuckles

The patterns on that fish is beautiful! Nice job


----------



## Gotworms

Did a little walking today around west branch casting some buchetails. I was amazed by the boats on the water Muskie fishin. Then the unthinkable happened I could hear the guys talking and laughing boat to boat. Was pretty cool to hear fishermen actually havin fun and enjoying the company on the water. Was nice to see everyone jokin around and just fishing. Was proud to be a fisherman today catching fish didn’t happen but that’s just a bonus anyway


----------



## leadcorebean

Took my buddy for his first trip earlier in the week hit one spot for about 20 min then turned around to no plug in the boat! Started to jig some deep water but nothing then moved in to cast shallow I hit one a few casts on a dragon to have my buddy hook the lure on the net. No chance to get the fish maybe mid 30s but whatever no big deal close enough I guess . Moved up to another spot and missed one 2 times on the 8 and that was it . Went back yesterday afternoon had 1 follow maybe a pike on a crank then setup in







deeper water with great marks ! 2 min in i hit one on a bondy but didn't measure it maybe mid 30s again ? Had 2 more hits my buddy says he missed got slacked and called it a night . My buddy has the fever already and has like 4 times the gear I have for 2 couple hour trips out .


----------



## WeirPhishin

I’Mgonna sneak out to WB this afternoon after the sun warms the air a bit. Haven’t been out in about 1.5 weeks and am hoping the fish are still in shallow water. Anyone been out lately been finding em?I will report back later hopefully with some fish pics.


----------



## WeirPhishin

Made it out yesterday around 1p and fished till 5p or so. Water temps were 54 degrees with a high sun and little clouds. Handful of other musky boats out reporting little success that day. Fished the shallow areas with no success and tried few different spots. Decided to work out deeper and found the all bait. Crazy huge bait balls could be seen on the livescope. Few of my spots still had nice green weeds on it too for being so late in season. Had one lazy fish come to boat on a crank bait and 20 mins later my cousin hooked into one just off the boat. Nice looking 38” that was his new PB. I’ve been able to get him on more fish at WB this year than his 2 guided trips to lake St. Clair. We fished for another hour or so with no more action and had to leave but was fun as always getting one to the bag.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Beautiful Fish. Congrats.👍


----------



## BaddFish

Hey! That's my spot! 
Congrats on that fatty, in the fall they get sooo clean looking, Im still debating where Im going Sunday afternoon.... Brawling it OR chasing Skee's


----------



## WeirPhishin

BaddFish said:


> Hey! That's my spot!
> Congrats on that fatty, in the fall they get sooo clean looking, Im still debating where Im going Sunday afternoon.... Brawling it OR chasing Skee's


yea that picture might as well come with gps coordinates!

‘Sunday looks nice, I may even try to get out again if possible. For me musky fishing has ruined my desire to chase anything else. Hard for me to want catch a walleye when I could go musky fishing and have a chance at the biggest fish of my life every cast. My smallest musky this year was 26” which would be a nice walleye lol. I also don’t like eating fish so it fits me perfectly. I do like the idea of winning a new warrior boat though!


----------



## WeirPhishin

With days has getting shorter and it dark by 5:30p now we had to make some adjustments to our approach so we went out to try night fishing yesterday. We hit WB and we’re launched by 530pm, right as sun was setting. Water temps were 52 degrees and we had a nice clear night, warm 50 degrees air and little wind. Some new challenges fishing in the dark but we felt confident in our safety since we’ve been on lake so often. Tried a shallow bay with no action then moved out to main lake. No action until my buddy raised one we saw follow on the Livescope. The fish followed in the 8 a little and seen it bump bait but never committed. Fishing the dark for Muskie removes a majority of the visual aspects I love but the livescope is incredible and you can still see follows using it. We stayed till about 9p and slowly sauntered back to the ramp. Big thanks to WB campground and ODNR for leaving the ramp launch light on for us. Made loading boat very easy. Overall was a success in my eyes as we fished effectively with minimal mishaps and no major disasters. No one fell in and the boat is in good shape still 🤣🤣😂

regardless, we are no longer limited to merely fishing when the sun decides to be in the sky. Does anyone have success chasing these critters at night during the fall?


----------



## WeirPhishin

I was able to get and try yesterday. Let the air warm a bit and we left around 11am and were on the water by 1215pm. Water temps at West Branch were 42 degrees and water level still dropping. Surprisingly only two only trailers at launch for it being a mild weather Saturday. Since last time out the temps dropped 10+ degrees so we really didn’t known where they would be. We went to a main drop off point and immediately found the bait. Huge balls of shad that at one point literally filled my entire panoptix screen with bait. We were even able to see larger game fish eating and swiping at the balls and a few Muskie shaped fish also. At one point we had 3 Muskie at once on the screen. We had two fish come to the boat that we never physically saw but seen on the scope. Tried lots of different baits it nothing was working. My buddy switched over to a 6” phantom glide soft tail and got crushed by this beast.


















40” fish Ohio, nice clean fish. My buddy’s third Muskie and new PB. We were juiced to bag one. We kept fishing for a while after and seen another nice one follow to the boat. Never had anymore action but we could definitely see on the scope that fish are feeding for winter and the bait is grouped up big time.


----------



## joekacz

I remember when you started your quest for the elusive Muskie…and I gotta say that you have come a loooong way grasshopper…my hats off to you and much more success…CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## fishless

joekacz said:


> I remember when you started your quest for the elusive Muskie…and I gotta say that you have come a loooong way grasshopper…my hats off to you and much more success…CONGRATULATIONS!!


If your not opposed to live bait,snag one of those shad and put it on a pole pretty much free swimming you will catch Muskie and you can still fish with your artificials while dragging the shad around


----------



## WeirPhishin

Got out yesterday to WB and enjoyed the weather. We were on the water by 10am and fished till 2pm. Water temps were 41 degrees and the winds were mild to howling all day. Same game plan, find the open water bait and fish it. Paid off with one in the bag that my buddy caught on a glide bait. We were able to move few other fish we seen on the livescope but nothing actually came to the boat. We watched several Muskies just looking at our baits for extended periods of time. Talking to another guy on a boat using live suckers and he said he had 2 or 3 Muskie on his sucker at once but won’t eat it. Feel like the colder water temps are making the windows smaller and smaller. At least another one came to visit the Dickin Around.












This fish had some injured area or some on its side, anyone have any insight to what caused that or what it is? I filled the area with Neosporin and wrapped an ACE bandage around the fish. Swam off strong 💪


----------



## BaddFish

Way to go! I thought about hitting the water yesterday one last time....due to work obligations over next 2 weeks, I took my boat to get ready for its long winter nap..
March is not that far away!

My guess is, that fish played tag with a prop


----------



## icebucketjohn

Lamprey?


----------



## allwayzfishin

Have you guys ever vertical jigged large blade baits just below a large bait ball with musky present on livescope?


----------



## WeirPhishin

allwayzfishin said:


> Have you guys ever vertical jigged large blade baits just below a large bait ball with musky present on livescope?


not a blade bait but have tried jigging medussas and rubber swim baits that I was casting. Muskie didn’t hit but I’d like to try it next time.


----------



## $diesel$

You fellas have some stones fishing in this weather.


----------



## allwayzfishin

We catch pike and muskie with blades often through the ice so I'd imagine you'll catch more cold water muskie this way on livescope


----------



## burnsj5

I do think once it gets really cold the blade baits like fuzzy duzzit are a better choice over Bondy's when jigging. Good luck out there


----------



## WeirPhishin

Got out to WB yesterday morning and fished from 7a-11am. Air was cold in the morning and was warming as it got later but we had to fish early to fish at all. Water temps were 39 degrees. No fish in the bag or bites from the Muskies. We had 2 digital follows were we could see Muskie behind our baits but never saw them with our eyes. We tried a new technique of dead sticking a bondy bait off the back transom. We were fishing open water so we had some decent action from the boat movement due to waves so we figured why not let it flop around back there. We actually seen a Muskie starring at it on the livescope. Kinda cool but no bites.

we definitely found some huge balls of bait. Check out some of these pics of screen filling bait balls.


----------

